# New vert grow, could use some input please



## gr865 (May 16, 2016)

Ok, seeds ordered, Big Buddha Blue Cheese and Barneys Farm Critical Kusk, so now I am preparing the cabinet and getting ready for my first vertical grow.
Have changed the trellis design due to a conflict of space,

and am in the process of cleaning the cabinet, getting it ready for accept the plants. Cleaning the Mylar sides, washing and repainting the bottom, thinking going with white rubberized paint.
Am thinking of going back to a 4" fan and filter, would like to mount the filter on the outside of the cabinet, just not sure how to do it yet.
Canna Coco and CC nutes
Not sure of size of container, maybe some thoughts from you guys/girls, think two or three gallon smart pots.
Still am not sure if I will go drop or Blumats.
Ordered a new high end 400W HPS lamp.
Three plants in a triangle around the lamp.

I would like some input from you smart folks who have run this method and can provide some input.
Thanks and wish me luck on the epic journey!
GR


----------



## RM3 (May 16, 2016)

@ttystikk


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2016)

So far, so good. I'd suggest pulling air in the bottom, blowing it straight up the middle- slowly!- and then leave plenty of space at the top for warm, moist air to exit the column.


----------



## jacksthc (May 16, 2016)

I will be building a vert system in the next 6 mouths, done one a few years back with good results, been spend hours working out the perfect system

but there is a few ideals of mine that may help you 

put the stand on a lazy susan turntable so you can turn the screen 360, makes it easy to train and water each plant 

you can hang the hps and fan from the ceiling, ( with the fan use 4 lengths of thin chain so the chains 2" or more from the bulb and rap some wire mesh round it so it a plant fulls over it will not touch the hps bulb as this can cause a fire, i know a 600w needs to be 10-12" away so guessing a 400w needs to be 8-10 away from the canopy 

if this was my grow i would have 4 sides or more as i can't see 3 sides working very well, most the canopy going to be too far away or to close


----------



## gr865 (May 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So far, so good. I'd suggest pulling air in the bottom, blowing it straight up the middle- slowly!- and then leave plenty of space at the top for warm, moist air to exit the column.


Hey bud thanks for the info, in the pic showing the inside of the cabinet on the bottom left at the back the black clothe by the small fan is my air inlet from a room in my house. It is a four inch inlet that I can add a 4" hose to fit right under the fan. That was my plan anyway, glad you confirmed for me.
Thanks buddy!



jacksthc said:


> I will be building a vert system in the next 6 mouths, done one a few years back with good results, been spend hours working out the perfect system
> 
> but there is a few ideals of mine that may help you
> 
> ...


I like the lazy suzan idea, I have made them independent of each other so I will be able to remove them one at a time to work on them, the drip system is designed to be able to remove the tubes and hang while working on the plants.

Thanks for the idea on caging the lamp, will do that. My fan attaches to the ceiling of my cabinet so I can place it above the light but it will be stationary, are you saying to have the fan moveable like the light? 

I can put four plants in there but the closest I can get the light is 12", will that be fine for veg? As the plants grow they should fill the space and I am worried that by not being able to keep them from totally overtaken the light. Should that be an issue since I I should be able to tie the buds back away from the lamps? 

Any thoughts?

Thanks y'all, 

GR


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2016)

That's all sounding pretty good. 

As ever, there's theory and then there's practice. There will be a dialing in process, but the basics look good!


----------



## jacksthc (May 17, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Hey bud thanks for the info, in the pic showing the inside of the cabinet on the bottom left at the back the black clothe by the small fan is my air inlet from a room in my house. It is a four inch inlet that I can add a 4" hose to fit right under the fan. That was my plan anyway, glad you confirmed for me.
> Thanks buddy!
> 
> 
> ...


this is how i would plan it 

the lengths of timber are there to support trays and keep the screen/trays in place so you can rotate it 360 and get to each plant, you could always have a small lazy susan under each tray and you can then rotate it 360 because the screen would have to be 2ft wide before it could hit the bulb a good screen size is 18" wide x 2ft high

(start the screen 6" above the pot), so your aiming for plants to grow 2ft .6"






i would hang the fan level with the pots below the screen


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

I'd suggest a bigger fan, set on low. You're not trying to cool the lamp (counterproductive!), you're just assisting the natural convective heat current.


----------



## jacksthc (May 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'd suggest a bigger fan, set on low. You're not trying to cool the lamp (counterproductive!), you're just assisting the natural convective heat current.


could do but if a hps is 12" long and you the top of the bulb ( start of the cable level with the top of the canopy) its going to be 18" from the bulb on low will give the canopy a good amount of airflow and keep the canopy cool but yer 18" fan could give you more airflow and do a better job


----------



## gr865 (May 17, 2016)

jacksthc said:


> this is how i would plan it
> 
> the lengths of timber are there to support trays and keep the screen/trays in place so you can rotate it 360 and get to each plant, you could always have a small lazy susan under each tray and you can then rotate it 360 because the screen would have to be 2ft wide before it could hit the bulb a good screen size is 18" wide x 2ft high
> 
> ...



I like the idea, but that is much more tech than I am looking for, this first grow is going to be simple and not overworked. I did a lazy susan with multiple plants in a single pot, ended up transplanting them into individual pots, was to damn heavy to work with. 
Let us know if that works out for you!
Thanks, 
GR


----------



## gr865 (May 20, 2016)

jacksthc said:


> if this was my grow i would have 4 sides or more as i can't see 3 sides working very well, most the canopy going to be too far away or to close


Am wondering about this my cabinet is only 30" deep, so effectively I only have 24 inchs between the screens, So that would put my lamp at only 12" from each screen, is that enough room, I would really have to tie them bitches back. Any ideas?


gr


----------



## jacksthc (May 21, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Am wondering about this my cabinet is only 30" deep, so effectively I only have 24 inchs between the screens, So that would put my lamp at only 12" from each screen, is that enough room, I would really have to tie them bitches back. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> gr



with a vertcal bulb you don't get any build up of heat so the canopy could be 5-6" away, as long as the fan helping to remove the heat from the bulb


----------



## gr865 (May 24, 2016)

Ok, I planned to use Canna coco and canna nutes, got the coco and the nutes, but when I went to my fert storage area I found that I have a gallon each of FloraMicro and FloraBloom. With my financial situation at present I am going to take the Canna nutes A&B back to my Hydro shop. Any suggestions on how to use the Flora series with drip coco drain to waste? Should I just establish my daily rates based on rate of growth and divide it by my number of watering times per day or is there another method to calculate the rate?

Thanks y'all, I am going to get this one right.
GR


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Any suggestions on how to use the Flora series with drip coco drain to waste?


H3AD's formula for coco:

6mL micro/ 9mL bloom / 1gram Epsom per gallon. 

good luck with Coco GR! i personally hated it so i gave up on it after 2 grows. didn't need my medium to be giving me any troubles.


----------



## Growdict (May 24, 2016)

i made a 3.5ft lazy susan for my grow tent. cant imagine getting to everything without it.


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok, I planned to use Canna coco and canna nutes, got the coco and the nutes, but when I went to my fert storage area I found that I have a gallon each of FloraMicro and FloraBloom. With my financial situation at present I am going to take the Canna nutes A&B back to my Hydro shop. Any suggestions on how to use the Flora series with drip coco drain to waste? Should I just establish my daily rates based on rate of growth and divide it by my number of watering times per day or is there another method to calculate the rate?
> 
> Thanks y'all, I am going to get this one right.
> GR


Hydro stores generally don't take nutes back.


----------



## Frajola (May 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'd suggest a bigger fan, set on low. You're not trying to cool the lamp (counterproductive!), you're just assisting the natural convective heat current.


I'm starting to really get into this 
v
e
r
tical thing u know, thanks to join riu tty.

peace.


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2016)

Frajola said:


> I'm starting to really get into this
> v
> e
> r
> ...


We'll get ya there. Just read up.


----------



## gr865 (May 25, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> H3AD's formula for coco:
> 
> 6mL micro/ 9mL bloom / 1gram Epsom per gallon.
> 
> good luck with Coco GR! i personally hated it so i gave up on it after 2 grows. didn't need my medium to be giving me any troubles.


Hey Rocky,
I have used H3ad's formula in the past grows only I found that too hot a mix, I reduced it to 4ml micro/6ml bloom + the epsom. 
And that was my thought was to use it based on number of watering a day.




ttystikk said:


> Hydro stores generally don't take nutes back.


Mine will, I slip them a joint ever so often. LOL

GR


----------



## gr865 (May 25, 2016)

Got my seeds in, not what I ordered but at least part of the order was right. 
I had ordered 5 Big Buddha Blue Cheese and 5 Barneys Farm Critical Kush. I got the Blue Cheese but they sent me Pyramid White Widow. Hell I have about two dozen WW seeds on hand right now. I have been giving them away. 
Oh well I was going to send them back but the cost would have been to much so I will keep them and have more WW to give away. LOL

So I reordered and they say they will see what they can do about the error. 

We shall see. Have never had any problems with them before

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ok slight change of plans with a few questions. Changing the cabinet for mothers and clones.

I have purchased a 4x4X6.7' Gorilla GGL Lite tent. Pick it up this week.
I still plan on going vertical but increasing it to 5 plants because I think 5 fits the tent better then 4.
This will give me about 28" between screens so, about 14" from the light to each screen. Will my 400W Eye Hortilux Super HPS be enough light? I am hoping to get by with it as I won't have the funds to go to a 600W till after the first of the year.
Also, I have both 2 gallon and 3 gallon smart pots, 5 of each, which size is recommended? I know the 3 gallon will produce overall larger root balls thus larger plants but have read of people using coco in 2 gallon that were very happy with the results, The 3 gallon will require more water and nutes so cost is also a factor. 
Does anyone hang their cooling fan or is it sat on top of something to the height needed. From what I have read, you do not need a large powerful fan, just a lite breeze blowing the heat away but not so much power that it forces the heat back to the lower part of the tent,???
Do I need any other fan in the tent for air circulation?
Thanks
GR


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jun 16, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok slight change of plans with a few questions. Changing the cabinet for mothers and clones.
> 
> I have purchased a 4x4X6.7' Gorilla GGL Lite tent. Pick it up this week.
> I still plan on going vertical but increasing it to 5 plants because I think 5 fits the tent better then 4.
> ...


2 gal pots are faster and easier to water and once established can be fed daily if you want. I used 3 gal pots this time and have been surprised that I can go 3 days or longer before watering and yes you can overwater in a 3 gal. For me it takes 1 gallon in a 3 gal pot to get the 20% runoff I'm used to. The 2 gal will be great to run these plants. I use a 20" fan set on 2 sometimes on 3. The higher setting works better for me. Just keep in mind that if what you do works, continue on even if it doesn't jive with what you get from this site. I'd use 5 plants like you thought.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 16, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> 2 gal pots are faster and easier to water and once established can be fed daily if you want. I used 3 gal pots this time and have been surprised that I can go 3 days or longer before watering and yes you can overwater in a 3 gal. For me it takes 1 gallon in a 3 gal pot to get the 20% runoff I'm used to. The 2 gal will be great to run these plants. I use a 20" fan set on 2 sometimes on 3. The higher setting works better for me. Just keep in mind that if what you do works, continue on even if it doesn't jive with what you get from this site. I'd use 5 plants like you thought.


Thanks, so having the light at a distance of 14" from the plants should not be a problem for the 400W HPS?
Thanks for you comments,
GR


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 16, 2016)

hey gr, 
you going bare bulb or cool tube vert?


----------



## gr865 (Jun 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> hey gr,
> you going bare bulb or cool tube vert?


Bare bulb, that's the way I like my women also!
I am not real sure how I will set it up yet, but have a few Ideas.
GR


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 16, 2016)

who doesn't! 

you driving out here?

i got a solis tek 600, 6" cool tube i'd be willing to do some horse trading on. interested? i didn't have the right sized space but it would make a killer vert grow


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jun 19, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Thanks, so having the light at a distance of 14" from the plants should not be a problem for the 400W HPS?
> Thanks for you comments,
> GR


No not at all. Keep in mind with a bare bulb a few inches means a lot. Always refer to the back of your hand before your finished tho.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ok, getting close now.
6 of 8 beans have broke the surface of the coco solo's, other two I expect to do the same today. 4 of each, Blue Cheese and Critical Kush, I will use the best 5 for my vertical grow and maybe plant the others in the yard or give them away.





Modifications to my screens and ready to pick up my 4x4 Gorilla GGT Lite Tuesday, along with a new Eye Hortilux Super 400W HPS and a new vertical cord. Got the 2 gallon Smart Pots filled with straight Canna Coco and awaiting the replant from the Solo cups.
Ordered my Blumats yesterday, have nutes on hand, will be building my rez and setting them up early next week.
Want to veg and minimum of 6 weeks, would prefer 8 weeks, just got to watch my timing. 8 weeks would put me somewhere into late August or early Sept to begin 12/12. I will be leaving for about 3 weeks in mid Sept and have a long time friend coming to house and plant sit while we are gone. She has some grow experience but am having her come in mid veg to begin training and then about a week before we leave she will be here for more training. I hope to have it tied back by then and ready for her, hopefully she will just have to keep the rez full.
It would be nice if I can go 6 weeks so I could start 12/12 around the middle of Aug. and be about 4 weeks into flower so I can get the stretch completed. I will be taking clones during veg for spring harvest. I will also be adding an 5,000 btu A/C in the room where I will be pulling the ventilation from. 
I do have a question on ventilation, since I will have a fan blowing up to the light will I need any other fans blowing on the plants? What size fan should I be looking at, I know I don't need lot's of power so I was think 14 or inches both box or round styles. Also, is it best to put some reflective material behind the screens?
Guess that's all I got for now. 
GR


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok, getting close now.
> 6 of 8 beans have broke the surface of the coco solo's, other two I expect to do the same today. 4 of each, Blue Cheese and Critical Kush, I will use the best 5 for my vertical grow and maybe plant the others in the yard or give them away.
> 
> 
> ...



I will be watching this as I want to try a vert grow in my 3x3 too. 

Are your beans from Barney's? I have a critical kush and blue cheese going too from them. So I was curious why you would pick a strain that is said to grow short to medium for a vert grow? I'm in no way trying to pick a fight or anything here gr just an honest question. Maybe the tent is wider than taller etc.....

Thanks
EM


----------



## gr865 (Jun 24, 2016)

No problem Evil, 

Critical Kush, Barneys Farm - Says height is 110cm, I plan on vegging for 8 weeks or until 18 to 24", then from reading reviews I can expect anywhere from 100 to 300% stretch.

Blue Cheese, Big Buddha Seeds - 100 to 225% stretch, again will veg 8 weeks. Buddy grew this from seed, 5 seed, one was short, the others were over 4 feet at harvest. That was a horizonal grow and he did some height control training.

No plants will be topped or height controlled in any way.

I am hoping they sort of match in height no matter how tall they get. 
Working from seed you never know, hope to find at least one good clone of each and rock with them on my spring grow.

Hope that answered your question.

GR


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2016)

gr865 said:


> No problem Evil,
> 
> Critical Kush, Barneys Farm - Says height is 110cm, I plan on vegging for 8 weeks or until 18 to 24", then from reading reviews I can expect anywhere from 100 to 300% stretch.
> 
> ...



Ok I will be watching this then. I was under the impression the 110cm was the max after flower stretch so you taught me something and then I need to watch my plants in veg lol......

From Barney's I have a monster of a Blue cheese in flower, and then in veg critical kush, pineapple chunk, and liberty haze. Very happy with all of the plants so far. Good luck I will be watching to learn


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 24, 2016)

gr865 said:


> I do have a question on ventilation, since I will have a fan blowing up to the light will I need any other fans blowing on the plants?


i would. strengthen stems and helps keep buds from molding.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok I will be watching this then. I was under the impression the 110cm was the max after flower stretch so you taught me something and then I need to watch my plants in veg lol......
> 
> From Barney's I have a monster of a Blue cheese in flower, and then in veg critical kush, pineapple chunk, and liberty haze. Very happy with all of the plants so far. Good luck I will be watching to learn


That 110 cm I believe the final height,but if I can veg to 24" and it stretches 100+% that would fit my screen well, the screens are 40x18". 
The site I use for seed info is seedfinder.eu. Hopefully I will get long stretch pheno.
GR


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm 5 weeks from seed and mine are 18" already in veg so be careful lol......


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jun 25, 2016)

This is 33 days growth the last 18 of those days being 12/12. All of the plants have stretched 21-24" in those 18 days. They were vegged for 36 days. Make sure you have enough ceiling height if you go 8 weeks.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jun 26, 2016)

I had 5 seeds from Barneys, peppermint kush. I have to say they were the oddest plants in the room. They looked like shit no matter what I did. They stretched an unbelievable amount, they had to be bent over to stay within the lights. Very few fan leaves. I kicked them to the corner and they got leftovers but still grew and looked like shit until the last 2-3 weeks when they filled out. They turned out to be the most potent I've grown thus far. Don't prune the bottom branches either, they will grow nearly as tall as the top.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2016)

That's weird Craig but glad they worked out. All of my Barney's beans so far that I popped were freebies and some of the best looking plants I have grown, especially the Blue Cheese. And the smell from the very beginning as seedlings is just insane


----------



## gr865 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey 


Craig1969SS said:


> This is 33 days growth the last 18 of those days being 12/12. All of the plants have stretched 21-24" in those 18 days. They were vegged for 36 days. Make sure you have enough ceiling height if you go 8 weeks.


Looks like I will be playing it by ear then, how ever long it takes to get to around 24". What was time frame of the second pic you posted. How long into ver were they?
Thanks for the input, Looks like we live right down the road from each other. Cool!

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jun 28, 2016)

Well I designed my Blumat layout, ordered the parts and got them today. Also picked up my tent, light, vertical cord, fan speed controller and got some 4" ducting. Four hours later, I have my closet disassembled and the tent installed. Enough for today!
Getting room ready, got to remove that shelf.

Got that done and lined the floor with plastic.

Getting the tent ready

Putting it all together, one person, should be a two person job. But damn Gorilla tape works great.

Ok, lets get this done

Let's see how the screens fit. Oh yea!


Just a couple more next post.
GR


----------



## gr865 (Jun 28, 2016)

Let me finish this.
More screen shots

A look inside


A little advertising


Damn near filled my closet

Look thru any window


GR


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jun 28, 2016)

I tried tent growing in my growing room and couldn't manage the micro environment. Looks like you are prepared. I've heard you should have positive pressure..i.e. Slightly more air going in than escaping. The walls should bulge and bounce back when you push them in. You heard of this before?


----------



## gr865 (Jun 28, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> I tried tent growing in my growing room and couldn't manage the micro environment. Looks like you are prepared. I've heard you should have positive pressure..i.e. Slightly more air going in than escaping. The walls should bulge and bounce back when you push them in. You heard of this before?


 Wow, No I havent heard this, not sure how to accomplish this. Suction fan should remove and replace air two to three times a minute, so would have to have a fan blowing into the tent at a higher volume than the fan on the filter.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow, just reviewed the start of the thread and man has there been many changes in the plans.
No more cabinet, built screens twice to get them where I want them, gone to a tent, got new light and other shit, beans popped and growing in red solo's.
Should I grow in the solo's till good root system then plant into one gallon pots or just go from solo's to my final pot size of 2 gallon smart pots?
GR


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah normally there's a vent on or near the top of the tent. Pushing air in at a higher volume than can escape will give you pos pressure. I'd grow them 10" or so then put em in a 2 gallon. No sense in transplanting twice. Going from a solo to a 2 gal they will explode in a weeks time. Are u using coco or soil I forgot.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 28, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> Yeah normally there's a vent on or near the top of the tent. Pushing air in at a higher volume than can escape will give you pos pressure. I'd grow them 10" or so then put em in a 2 gallon. No sense in transplanting twice. Going from a solo to a 2 gal they will explode in a weeks time. Are u using coco or soil I forgot.


Ok so now I am real confused, If I have more are going in than I am taking out negates the charcoal filter, I mean some to be taken by the filter but also some will be escaping the tent.

Yes I am growing in Canna coco.
That's good news on the transplant, hate transplanting, normally I go directly into coco from sprout.
Thanks man for your advice!
GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> I tried tent growing in my growing room and couldn't manage the micro environment. Looks like you are prepared. I've heard you should have positive pressure..i.e. Slightly more air going in than escaping. The walls should bulge and bounce back when you push them in. You heard of this before?


That's exactly backwards. Cramming more air in than is being exhausted just makes the 'ventilation' air warmer. Suck from the top instead and stop trying to push cool air, cuz it's a fool's errand.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 28, 2016)

My plan is to pull air into the tent using a 6" tube running from a 375 cu ft room with a 5,000 BTU A/C. This will be pull through a 6" charcoal filter with a 4" vortex fan I have a 6" also but thinking that's too much. I figured out that at a tent size of 104 cu ft that I should be able to max air exchange at 3 to 4 time per minute, and I can dial the exhaust down as necessary. I will have it in the tent a few days before I put the plants in, so I will be able to check temps and adjust the fan as needed. I don't think the plant will be ready for the move to the tent for a few more weeks.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2016)

gr865 said:


> My plan is to pull air into the tent using a 6" tube running from a 375 cu ft room with a 5,000 BTU A/C. This will be pull through a 6" charcoal filter with a 4" vortex fan I have a 6" also but thinking that's too much. I figured out that at a tent size of 104 cu ft that I should be able to max air exchange at 3 to 4 time per minute, and I can dial the exhaust down as necessary. I will have it in the tent a few days before I put the plants in, so I will be able to check temps and adjust the fan as needed. I don't think the plant will be ready for the move to the tent for a few more weeks.


You can't 'pull air into'; that's PUSHING and it heats up the air you're trying to use to ventilate and cool with. 

Pull OUT of the tent- from the top- and don't worry so much about how air gets in it, there should be vent flaps around the bottom of the tent anyway, those will admit air.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 29, 2016)

Look up top 

 

And then I leave a flap open for air to come in and no issues.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Look up top
> 
> View attachment 3720311
> 
> And then I leave a flap open for air to come in and no issues.


I spy a calmag diff... just sayn...


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's exactly backwards. Cramming more air in than is being exhausted just makes the 'ventilation' air warmer. Suck from the top instead and stop trying to push cool air, cuz it's a fool's errand.


Amen negative preasure...


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I spy a calmag diff... just sayn...


So what actual nutrient is deficient? Because calmag isn't a specific nutrient and I'm willing to bet you don't even know its main component.


----------



## PKHydro (Jun 29, 2016)

Listen to @ttystikk 

In a tent there are flaps on the bottom that allow for a passive intake of air. Set up your charcoal filter and fan up top, sucking the hot air out. As the hot air is pulled out, cool air will automatically be pulled into the tent through the bottom flaps.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Look up top
> 
> View attachment 3720311
> 
> And then I leave a flap open for air to come in and no issues.


I showed the picture for the filter/exhaust setup.

That plant got ill outside and I brought her in to see if I could save her. She's an auto and looks like this, it was a project I named project dead. She got burnt by a UV bulb test when brought inside too poor thing has been through hell and still chucking along


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So what actual nutrient is deficient? Because calmag isn't a specific nutrient and I'm willing to bet you don't even know its main component.


Belts and braces at 1ml/l .. if I had to shoot with a rifle and not a shotgun I'd lay money on mag. Bad bet you owe me a vip lap dance....
Calmag..

Calcium Nitrate: 170.0g
Magnesium Nitrate: 117.7g
Fe-chelated 18%: 5.000g
Mn-chelated 18%: 2.777g
Zn-chelated 20%: 2.500g


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes please elaborate on what a "calmag diff" is? I think it's a bit difficult to merely look at a photo taken so far away and just decide what the problem is without knowing much about his feeding regime and pH levels, etc. It is possible the plant is either deficient in Ca or Mg, but also remember too much Ca can cause Mg to lockout and appear "deficient" and vice versa. Nutrient antagonisms are corrected by reducing the nutrient in excess rather than adding more of the nutrient that appears deficient.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Belts and braces at 1ml/l .. if I had to shoot with a rifle and not a shotgun I'd lay money on mag. Bad bet you owe me a vip lap dance....
> Calmag..
> 
> Calcium Nitrate: 170.0g
> ...


Lol, even that analysis hides the truth; the main component is NITROGEN, hidden in plain sight as calcium NITRATE and mag NITRATE.

So the reason why adding calmag to your plants greens them up has everything to do with the nitrogen you're adding. The other stuff is just there to reduce additional deficiencies...

...and confuse the customer.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 29, 2016)

Indeed cutting edge separates them..


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Indeed cutting edge separates them..


Once you know the basics about nutes, the only thing you'll ever do in front of the water bottle display at the hydro store is shake your head.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 29, 2016)

A one bottle solution and yes should of asked which brand of nutes. Since most engineer calcium as their back bone I would say more towards fe and mag. I personally roll my left turning aminos in first so the calcium is mobilized (ominas raw) canna aqua caries the rest of the load with out delay.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 29, 2016)

Just need the gear for mixing then I can mix my own solutions for sure...


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 29, 2016)

What do you use to lower your res pH?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 29, 2016)

Advanced ph down seems to be the best bang for the buck..


----------



## gr865 (Jun 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You can't 'pull air into'; that's PUSHING and it heats up the air you're trying to use to ventilate and cool with.
> 
> Pull OUT of the tent- from the top- and don't worry so much about how air gets in it, there should be vent flaps around the bottom of the tent anyway, those will admit air.



Ok, my bad for not saying it right.
So the room I am drawing air from is 375 cu ft with a 5000 btu A/C. There is a hole in the wall from that room with 6" ducting that runs into the tent. There is a 6" filter at the top of the tent attached to a 4" fan that is ducted out of the tent an into the garage via a hole that the 4" ducting run through. There is nothing being pushed into the tent. It is negative pressure. 



Evil-Mobo said:


> Look up top
> 
> View attachment 3720311
> 
> And then I leave a flap open for air to come in and no issues.


That is how my set is, filter, ducting, fan that has ducting running out of the tent and into the garage. I want to draw air from the room that has the A/C and not open anything on the tent. That outside wall into the garage is not insulated and that room gets warm. So I want as closed of a system as I can get.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 29, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Listen to @ttystikk
> 
> In a tent there are flaps on the bottom that allow for a passive intake of air. Set up your charcoal filter and fan up top, sucking the hot air out. As the hot air is pulled out, cool air will automatically be pulled into the tent through the bottom flaps.


That is exactly what I will be doing only not allowing any air from through the flaps in the tent into that room, but ducted air from the other room with the A/C.
If I am not explaining it right when I get it set up I will post some pics.
GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2016)

gr865 said:


> That is exactly what I will be doing only not allowing any air from through the flaps in the tent into that room, but ducted air from the other room with the A/C.
> If I am not explaining it right when I get it set up I will post some pics.
> GR


I get it now; you might aim the conditioned air intake downwards as it enters the tent. Cool air is heavier and will sink and displace warmer air upwards and out your exhaust.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 29, 2016)

Did that explain it clearly TTystikk and is that what you meant by negative pressure.
I knew what I was saying just did not get the words to come out right in print. LOL, damn cannabis anyway, can't get high and do anything,


----------



## gr865 (Jun 29, 2016)

TT, 
My baby's have stretched too much, three to five inches from top of the coco to the top of the plant. I can just bury them deeper when I transplant can't I?
Had the T5's at about 8" about the plants and went away for the weekend and damn the fuckers stretched to the light. Can I root prune when I transplant and just bury them deeper or just bury them deeper without pruning the roots.
GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2016)

gr865 said:


> TT,
> My baby's have stretched too much, three to five inches from top of the coco to the top of the plant. I can just bury them deeper when I transplant can't I?
> Had the T5's at about 8" about the plants and went away for the weekend and damn the fuckers stretched to the light. Can I root prune when I transplant and just bury them deeper or just bury them deeper without pruning the roots.
> GR


Can you top them?


----------



## gr865 (Jun 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Can you top them?


No, they are at the two full leaf stage, as I said just babies.
I think I will just bury the deeper, the stems that are buried will begin to root out. It was my bad, being gone the first weekend after sprout allowed the to just stretch too much.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 29, 2016)

gr865 said:


> No, they are at the two full leaf stage, as I said just babies.
> I think I will just bury the deeper, the stems that are buried will begin to root out. It was my bad, being gone the first weekend after sprout allowed the to just stretch too much.


I just buried my new seedlings deeper myself and they're doing fine today it was done yesterday before a watering I say go ahead and do it.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I just buried my new seedlings deeper myself and they're doing fine today it was done yesterday before a watering I say go ahead and do it.


Have done it in the past but this little bitches stretched to high heaven.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 29, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Have done it in the past but this little bitches stretched to high heaven.


Damn how much of a stretch lol......


----------



## gr865 (Jun 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn how much of a stretch lol......


3 to 5 inches, I have taken coco from there eventual home and will plant them as deep as needed to get about 1 to 2 inches of stem above the coco line.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jul 1, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Advanced ph down seems to be the best bang for the buck..


Yeah I found distilled white vinegar from costco seems to work pretty well and its dirt cheap lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Yeah I found distilled white vinegar from costco seems to work pretty well and its dirt cheap lol.


That's not very strong, however. Battery acid is pretty concentrated and it works fine.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's not very strong, however. Battery acid is pretty concentrated and it works fine.


Is it more stable? It's annoying having to re adjust the pH in my res daily, seems to rise by atleast one in 24 hours..


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Is it more stable? It's annoying having to re adjust the pH in my res daily, seems to rise by atleast one in 24 hours..


Blame your plants for the pH swing, not the solution.


----------



## 40below (Jul 4, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> I had 5 seeds from Barneys, peppermint kush. I have to say they were the oddest plants in the room. They looked like shit no matter what I did. They stretched an unbelievable amount, they had to be bent over to stay within the lights. Very few fan leaves. I kicked them to the corner and they got leftovers but still grew and looked like shit until the last 2-3 weeks when they filled out. They turned out to be the most potent I've grown thus far. Don't prune the bottom branches either, they will grow nearly as tall as the top.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ok back to the post, here is the wiring setup as it stands now, I like it.
Pics of the inside of the tent later today, closed up now, only the seedlings under 4 bulb T5.

GR

Oh and buy the way, I had to take my laptop into the shop last week and so I removed all photos of grows and some pics of my lady (did not want them to see), then I deleted both of those files. Lost the USB drive I put them on. So 6yrs of pics gone! Fucking drag! Real Fucking drag!
GR


----------



## Frajola (Jul 5, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok back to the post, here is the wiring setup as it stands now, I like it.
> Pics of the inside of the tent later today, closed up now, only the seedlings under 4 bulb T5.
> 
> GR
> ...


That s bad. 6 yrs is lot of time and work as well


----------



## gr865 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ok, so it's late but not a happy camper, and it's all on me.

Little girls are three weeks old, I have neglected them and it is showing. Tall, lean, no growth at all for their age but it's all my bad. Have not been feeding much at all and it shows. 
So today I up'ed the nutes, still in the seedling range. 
I have the tent in place and ready for a go. Have not done anything with the Blumats yet and will wait till I have the ladies in the smart pots.
I have had so much shit going on, health issues, work, ex's son who is like a son to me has bad drug and alcohol probs. All things more important than a grow.
But, I am more focused now so on with the grow.
The tent looks cool, has a couple of issues but nothing major. My G/F said why did you not just turn that closet into the grow room and you would not have needed to buy a tent, damn woman, right again. Would have saved a shit load of money. OH well, no one ever said I was the smartest apple to fall from the tree, what ever that means, 

Ok the tequila has taken it's toll, good night.
Peace, 
GR

Ps, but the Exodus Cheese is a very good compliment!


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 7, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok, so it's late but not a happy camper, and it's all on me.
> 
> Little girls are three weeks old, I have neglected them and it is showing. Tall, lean, no growth at all for their age but it's all my bad. Have not been feeding much at all and it shows.
> So today I up'ed the nutes, still in the seedling range.
> ...


Hey gr865! Nice to see you starting your next journal. World of Hempy is going to miss your updates, i'm sure.

Have you worked with the blumats before? I actually just finished my first grow with them and it was so nice getting away from hand watering.

Couple things I did, not sure how effective it all was but here ya go:
I used a product called "drip clean" that is supposed to keep the lines from getting clogged, and since i used distribution drippers i wanted to be safe. I also bought the little stands to hold the drippers up away from my promix, but had to keep moving them up because your roots will actually grow into your distribution drippers overnight if you don't put them a couple inches (at least) above your medium.
If you are going to use anything organic (or semi-organic like floralicious plus) then water it in.
The hardest part for me after getting a good drip rate (i think i read somewhere 8 seconds between drip from when pot is saturated for coco, maybe it was on the huge thread on IG), was keeping the reservoir from going stale. I had an airstone in it, let it pretty much get to empty before adding more water, sealed, black, and it still would stink more and more. I actually added bleach (which is recommended not to do because it "eats" the tubing) and it helps, but you have to keep adding it which is kind of scary.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 7, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Hey gr865! Nice to see you starting your next journal. World of Hempy is going to miss your updates, i'm sure.
> 
> Have you worked with the blumats before? I actually just finished my first grow with them and it was so nice getting away from hand watering.
> 
> ...


Use yucca as a surfactant keeps lines clear and feeds bennies.. a pinch per 5 gallons... raw..


----------



## gr865 (Jul 7, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Hey gr865! Nice to see you starting your next journal. World of Hempy is going to miss your updates, i'm sure.
> 
> Have you worked with the blumats before? I actually just finished my first grow with them and it was so nice getting away from hand watering.
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming by SR, I still drop in to see what's up with you Hempy guys. I have just not been able to meet my needs med wise with my Hempy grows. Hell most to those grows would have been fine except for me, LOL So I though I would try another method as this whole thing is such a fun hobby and it provides the meds I need and I know where they come from and not off the damn street.

This is my first blumat experience, so any advice is a good thing. Yes I have heard of Drip Clean and will be using it. And I have some dripper stakes to keep the lines away from the coco.
No I will not be using anything organic, it is just too damn hot in my part of the world to keep a rez cool enough to prevent it from going bad. I will be using GH Flora Micro and Bloom, cal/mag and some Epsom. I will also be aerating the 10 gallon rez, although I plan to only use 5 to 7 gallons, will not change the rez unless i see something going bad.
I will also be adding SM 90 for fungal gnat control and Cannazym for root health.
And last but not least I will be keeping my ppm at a fairly low level, 500 to 650 for the entire grow.
Hope you stop by often and throw in any advice you my have.

Peace Bro, 
GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 9, 2016)

Ok today I will be transplanting from the solo's to the 2 gallon smart pots.
Everything is in place, plants will be 3 weeks old from seeds this coming Wed. Neglected them a bit starting off but the are now beginning to take off.
So my setup is complete, number of changes made from original concept.
5 - two gallon smart pots with Canna coco.
Blumat water system with a 10 gallon rez. Have yet to begin setting it up, going to hand water for a couple of weeks to establish the plants in the smart pots.
GH FloraMicro and FloraBloom, 4ml/6ml with 1.5ml Cal/Mag and 1 gram Epsom. Will be adjusted so I can achieve 500 to 650 ppm. Some starter nutes now but that ends the second week after transplant. Water/nutes at a lighter rate till establishment.
4x4x6'7" Gorilla Grow Tent Lite
400W Eye Hortilux Super HPS hung vertical.
40"x18" screens, plants will be tied to the screen, not a vertical SCrog.
Upgraded from a noisy 4" Wind Tunnel Vortex fan to a 6" Max Pro Series, 420 cfm with 6" intake and 6" exhaust, should be plenty of air for my 104 sq ft tent. Also Ideal fan speed controller.
 
6,000 BTU A/C added to the 56 sq ft room that will be used to draw intake air.

Two strains to chose 5 plants, Big Buddha Blue Cheese (3) and Barney's Farm Critical Kush (2).
I have 4 plants of each strain, tough decision is which ones to pick for the grow. Anyone near Houston need 1 Blue Cheese and 2 Critical Kush feminized. May keep them for a bit in one gallon pots until I see the 2 gallon smart pot group is doing well.
Which would you chose for 5 plants???
Blue Cheese on the right and Critical Kush on the left.

More pics after transplant.

I would like to thank all of you who have helped guide me along the path of this new grow technique. You have given me many options to select from and I appreciate all the suggestions and comments.

Hope y'all stick around for this project and provide more of you valuable information. Planning on going into 12/12 around the middle of August.

Peace out,
GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 11, 2016)

Ok, so I am trying my best not to over water. I transplanted from the solo cups to the 2 gallon smart pots on Saturday and gave them a good feeding, a saturation to about 30 to 40% runoff.
How often can I expect to water, in general, as I know each situation is different.
I have been using the feel method, when they feel lite I water them, I know there is a balance but what is it? Any thoughts?
GR

Nice lite green in color, the light outside makes them look pale.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 11, 2016)

I was ask in a couple of messages to give the info on my screens, I basically got the idea for mine from Ichabod Crane from IC, also Marlo.

First I will give a list of lengths of 1/2" PVC pipe per unit, you can see them in the drawing.

# Length

A. 1 - 12 1/2"
B. 2 - 34 1/2"
C, 2 - 2 1/2"
D. 1 - 5 1/2"
E. 2 - 9 1/2"
F. 2 - 2 1/4"
G. 1 - 7 1/2"

Fittings

6 - T's including the one for the handle
5 - 90 Degree Elbows



Top
1 - A - 12 1/2"



Sides
2 - B - 34 1/2

Bottom piece w/pieces attaching to the base
2 - C - 2 1/2" Just glue the elbow do not glue into the tee!
1 - D - 5 1/2
2 - E - 9 1/2"


Base
2 - F - 2 1/4"
1 - G - 7 1/2"

The screen is 40" x 18" ,
Overall the unit is 52" x 18"

Everything is glued except for the two item C's where they go into the tee. I did this so I can move the top of the screen into and away from the light. I wrapped wire around the two 34 1/2" pieces and twisted it to bind the two Item C's in place.

Not shown is at the end of item G is a elbow, there will be a 6" piece added to the elbow and a tee attached, this will be so I will have a handle to lift the whole screen out of the tent to work on the plant.

I think that is it, if I missed something just ask.

GR

Oh yeah, want to show some pics of the way the stands can lean, if needed.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 12, 2016)

Ok, planted the ladies in the final home on Saturday. beans soaked for 24 hrs+ then planted in coco solo's on 6/24.
Transplanted into their final home, 2 gallon smart pots on 7/9, about a week behind as I did not pay much attention to them the first week and did not begin feeding until 7/4, but they are all doing well now.


Setup:
4x4x6'7" Gorilla Grow Lite Tent
400W Eye Hortilux Super HPS
6" Max Fan, three speed with fan speed reducer, max air exchange is 420 cfm, so that should do well with my 106 CF tent.
Straight Canna Coco 2 gallon Smart Pots
FloraMicro & Bloom, h3ads formula for coco, Minor change going w/4ml Micro, 6ml Bloom plus epsom. 500 to 650 ppm @ 5.8 pH.
Have not set them up yet I will be using Blumats, 5 carrots setup to be removed from the loop to work on them as needed.
Growing vertical 5 plants, 3 Big Buddha Blue Cheese, 2 Barneys Farm Critical Kush.
That's all I got for now. Here are a few pics.
  

Critical Kush 2 showed a little Mag deficancy on the first two main leaves, but all is good now.
 

I think the tent is getting a bit to warm, when I pulled them out of the tent to move outside for the day, the leaves had a slight heat hook to them, but after being outside for a bit they reached for the sky.

Question and especially comments are always welcome!


GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 13, 2016)

ok, so I have a heat issue. 
But not really sure, I have the 400W vertical, intake air is pulled from a 50 aq ft room with a 6000 btu A/C. It is exhausted into the garage.
The room itself is around 60 degrees, and the air measured at the exhaust port is around 77 degrees. The temperature in the room via remote gauge is any where between 85 and 90.
There is a 6" Max Fan pulling air through a 6" Phresh filter.
I am unable to figure out why the intake air is very cool, the exhaust air is cool but the temp in the room is so high. I am going to test a couple of things when I get back from the city later today.
Any Thoughts?

GR

oH yeah, when I take the plants out of the tent in the morning to put them outside in the sunshine the leaves are curled down show some heat stress but within 30 minutes in the sun they are all reaching for the sky, tips pointed up and loving it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2016)

gr865 said:


> ok, so I have a heat issue.
> But not really sure, I have the 400W vertical, intake air is pulled from a 50 aq ft room with a 6000 btu A/C. It is exhausted into the garage.
> The room itself is around 60 degrees, and the air measured at the exhaust port is around 77 degrees. The temperature in the room via remote gauge is any where between 85 and 90.
> There is a 6" Max Fan pulling air through a 6" Phresh filter.
> ...


Make sure your thermometer is shaded from your light.


----------



## Steve Man (Jul 13, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Yeah I found distilled white vinegar from costco seems to work pretty well and its dirt cheap lol.


last time i used that as a ph down a week before res change i had a giant brown jellybean at the bottom of my res. Gh solution is like 20 bucks that lasts a good 7-8 months with the amount of plants you have


----------



## gr865 (Jul 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Make sure your thermometer is shaded from your light.


So it's not really a heat issue, it's heating from the direct light? Aren't the plants getting that same direct light? Sorry but can you give me a bit of explanation.
Thanks TTY!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2016)

gr865 said:


> So it's not really a heat issue, it's heating from the direct light? Aren't the plants getting that same direct light? Sorry but can you give me a bit of explanation.
> Thanks TTY!


The thermostat is warming up in the light, that's radiant heat. You want air temperature, which is in the shade.


----------



## Frajola (Jul 13, 2016)

gr865 said:


> ok, so I have a heat issue.
> But not really sure, I have the 400W vertical, intake air is pulled from a 50 aq ft room with a 6000 btu A/C. It is exhausted into the garage.
> The room itself is around 60 degrees, and the air measured at the exhaust port is around 77 degrees. The temperature in the room via remote gauge is any where between 85 and 90.
> There is a 6" Max Fan pulling air through a 6" Phresh filter.
> ...


I got a 14k btu unit in a 15 x 12 ft , night runs w 1200 w , @ 78F. The ac was the only way to fix my set up temp , other wise I wouldn't be able to make through the summer, not without damage the plants. My position makes me a hostage u know , my land lord lives downstairs,lol, yeah I can make up big crazy machines up here. so .... ac. Taking a ride on TTY's words "radiant heat " I never put my termometer under shades , so I may have lower temps than I prior thought , the ac is set up on 73f. huh ...... thanks again TTY.
peace.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks TTy, that was my conclusion also.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Bday to my new ladies, they are three weeks old today! 7/14
Just some Bday pics taken this morning!
    

This pic was taken on 7/10, nice growth for 4 days.


Low ppm, I have only watered twice since they went into the two gallon smart pots, Early Saturday and late Tuesday. Think I could have waited till Wed. but got antsy. I will probably not water again until late Sat. or sometime Sunday.

Still have that heat issue, I put the remote temp sensor behind the pots, out of direct radiant heat, put a smaller fan to recirculate the air in the tent, put the fan blowing onto the light and toward the filter on low and turned down the 6" Max Fan to as low as I could get it. Temp got to 88 degrees last night.
Making some adjustments tonight, will put the fan below the light on it's mid setting and change the position of the recirculating air fan about two feet in the air with the intake ducting right next to it. Will let you know how it goes. I have just got to get control over the heat, don't want know lite and airy buds.

GR

FRajole, the room the 6,000 btu A/C is a 7 x 8 x 8, and that air is being pulled into a 104 cu ft tent.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 17, 2016)

Temps have leveled off, lights on 85 to 86 degrees. The plants have been moved outside during the day, from around 8 AM till after 6 PM. Then they are under the lights the rest of the night. I am hoping that when I move the plants into the room full time that with the lights off and all environmental controls still in operation I will be able to pull temp in the low seventies, I am sure I will. Then when the outside temps begin to fall it should be somewhere in the low 80's with lights on and high 60's with lights off.
This is my intake vent, tied to my eventual rez stand with a fan pushing air down to the corner of the the tent. 

I have also turned my fan under the light up to med and that seams to helping my heat issues.
 

I had the one Blue Cheese and 2 Critical Kush plants that were extra to this grow. Planted them in soil, high in compost, with lots of perlite and growstones and they were doing fine. Keeping them in hopes of finding a home for them, have contacted two folks I know that grow in my area and they had all they can handle for the season. They have been doing fine, have not watered in about six days and the moisture is fine, this morning I went out and the BC and one CK were just clipped off that the soil line. Not sure why, I still have the on CK that I am hoping to find a home for, would grow in the back yard but I have a Hwy Patrol officer living behind me. Nice guy but I am sure he would do his job.

Well here are a couple of pics of the ladies in coco 22 days since sprout. Another 4 to 6 weeks veg then flip.

     

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 17, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Temps have leveled off, lights on 85 to 86 degrees. The plants have been moved outside during the day, from around 8 AM till after 6 PM. Then they are under the lights the rest of the night. I am hoping that when I move the plants into the room full time that with the lights off and all environmental controls still in operation I will be able to pull temp in the low seventies, I am sure I will. Then when the outside temps begin to fall it should be somewhere in the low 80's with lights on and high 60's with lights off.
> This is my intake vent, tied to my eventual rez stand with a fan pushing air down to the corner of the the tent.
> View attachment 3734585
> I have also turned my fan under the light up to med and that seams to helping my heat issues.
> ...


It sucks to have someone trespass in your yard and clip your plants. 

You might consider running lights for just an hour at midnight on the plants you carry outside all day. The idea is that they won't get a dark period long enough to flower under and you'll save money on power. I'll bet you won't notice much change in growth rates, either.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It sucks to have someone trespass in your yard and clip your plants.
> 
> You might consider running lights for just an hour at midnight on the plants you carry outside all day. The idea is that they won't get a dark period long enough to flower under and you'll save money on power. I'll bet you won't notice much change in growth rates, either.


Thanks TTy,
I have them outside for about 10 hours a day, 8:30 AM till around 6:30 PM, so I have had them under the lights for about 15 hours.
I have thought about turning the lights off for a period during the night, maybe turn them on at 7:00 and off at midnight, then back on at 6: AM till 8:00 AM, then outside when feasible. There will be days that they will need to in the tent all day. That would give me 18/6 give or take a half hour or so.
I like the idea of saving some power cost.
I will be raising the light about 3 inches tonight to get them girls a moving toward the light, I just love how when outside their leaves just reach up to the sun.

GR

Them plants looked chewed, stems girdled about an inch from the soil line!, was not sterile soil so could be any thing in there.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 17, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Thanks TTy,
> I have them outside for about 9 hours a day, 8:30 AM till around 6:30 PM, so I have had them under the lights for about 15 hours.
> I have thought about turning the lights off for a period during the night, maybe turn them on at 7:00 and off at midnight, then back on at 6: AM till 8:00 AM, then outside when feasible. There will be days that they will need to in the tent all day. That would give me 18/6 give or take a half hour or so.
> I like the idea of saving some power cost.
> ...


Mice?


----------



## Frajola (Jul 17, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Temps have leveled off, lights on 85 to 86 degrees. The plants have been moved outside during the day, from around 8 AM till after 6 PM. Then they are under the lights the rest of the night.  I am hoping that when I move the plants into the room full time that with the lights off and all environmental controls still in operation I will be able to pull temp in the low seventies, I am sure I will. Then when the outside temps begin to fall it should be somewhere in the low 80's with lights on and high 60's with lights off.
> This is my intake vent, tied to my eventual rez stand with a fan pushing air down to the corner of the the tent.
> View attachment 3734585
> I have also turned my fan under the light up to med and that seams to helping my heat issues.
> ...


I'd lov to have out door spot so I can put some ladies out....


----------



## Frajola (Jul 17, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Thanks TTy,
> I have them outside for about 9 hours a day, 8:30 AM till around 6:30 PM, so I have had them under the lights for about 15 hours.
> I have thought about turning the lights off for a period during the night, maybe turn them on at 7:00 and off at midnight, then back on at 6: AM till 8:00 AM, then outside when feasible. There will be days that they will need to in the tent all day. That would give me 18/6 give or take a half hour or so.
> I like the idea of saving some power cost.
> ...


set up a camera, lets see who the munchies r.....lol.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 17, 2016)

Frajola said:


> set up a camera, lets see who the munchies r.....lol.


Only have one left and a lady I know is coming to pic it up tomorrow. They were only 4 inches tall, oh well.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 18, 2016)

Well I just can't get over the growth in just 26 hrs, have never seen this in any of my grows. Almost 3 inches in 26 hrs. What ever I am doing right I hope it continues, LOL
I did a water/nutes on Saturday evening, 650 ppm. So far I am getting 4 days between watering, would like to stretch it to 5 days. As you can see I offset the plants in the pots to make it easier to attach to the screen, when the time comes. So I have a little cheapy moisture/light/ph meter that my dude at my hydro shop gave me a couple of weeks ago, I love that guy. The plants seem to be drier in the immediate root zone but the area beyond that shows to me more moist. I am assuming that the roots have to fully grown into that space yet.
Here is a pic taken yesterday at 8:45 AM on 7/17 and a pic taken today 7/18 at 10:45. 
I am just totally impressed with coco in a vertical grow.
7/17


7/18


Maybe this is something y'all have seen before but I have not, so I am excited! It's time for a bowl.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 18, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Well I just can't get over the growth in just 26 hrs, have never seen this in any of my grows. Almost 3 inches in 26 hrs. What ever I am doing right I hope it continues, LOL
> I did a water/nutes on Saturday evening, 650 ppm. So far I am getting 4 days between watering, would like to stretch it to 5 days. As you can see I offset the plants in the pots to make it easier to attach to the screen, when the time comes. So I have a little cheapy moisture/light/ph meter that my dude at my hydro shop gave me a couple of weeks ago, I love that guy. The plants seem to be drier in the immediate root zone but the area beyond that shows to me more moist. I am assuming that the roots have to fully grown into that space yet.
> Here is a pic taken yesterday at 8:45 AM on 7/17 and a pic taken today 7/18 at 10:45.
> I am just totally impressed with coco in a vertical grow.
> ...


I'm pretty happy with how my plants are growing in Tupur, also a coco based substrate.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm pretty happy with how my plants are growing in Tupur, also a coco based substrate.


You say a coco based substrate, what all is in it?
Your plants do look plenty healthy.
GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 18, 2016)

When do you guys think I should begin binding these ladies to screen? I like the sound of that!
I am hoping to go a few more weeks before I begin that. But I really don't know! Also any defoliation needing to take place before you start the binding. I like the sound of that also, get um naked and tie them up. LOL 

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 18, 2016)

gr865 said:


> You say a coco based substrate, what all is in it?
> Your plants do look plenty healthy.
> GR


Tupur royal gold. 

Thank you!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 18, 2016)

gr865 said:


> You say a coco based substrate, what all is in it?
> Your plants do look plenty healthy.
> GR


It's coco with all the trash from the Redwood forest mixed in


----------



## Frajola (Jul 18, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Well I just can't get over the growth in just 26 hrs, have never seen this in any of my grows. Almost 3 inches in 26 hrs. What ever I am doing right I hope it continues, LOL
> I did a water/nutes on Saturday evening, 650 ppm. So far I am getting 4 days between watering, would like to stretch it to 5 days. As you can see I offset the plants in the pots to make it easier to attach to the screen, when the time comes. So I have a little cheapy moisture/light/ph meter that my dude at my hydro shop gave me a couple of weeks ago, I love that guy. The plants seem to be drier in the immediate root zone but the area beyond that shows to me more moist. I am assuming that the roots have to fully grown into that space yet.
> Here is a pic taken yesterday at 8:45 AM on 7/17 and a pic taken today 7/18 at 10:45.
> I am just totally impressed with coco in a vertical grow.
> ...


they r getting fatter huh


----------



## gr865 (Jul 18, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> It's coco with all the trash from the Redwood forest mixed in


Well if it is a compost from the Mendocino or Humboldt county area then it is some good shit. When I was managing golf courses in Nor Cal, I used a lot of organics. I would buy tons of that areas redwood forest compost. It made the most wonderful compost teas, and I used the bulk from making the teas in a topdressing mix for my tee boxes. I ran a seven million dollar golf course using over 75% organics, it was great. But now as an ol' retired person, I grow a different kind of grass, , my own meds, and if I were growing organic I would for sure be getting some Redwood forest compost, it's made all over, don't know if they package it but I bet they do. Fuck Big Pharma and their we can fix you. Yeah right, keep you a prisoner of there system for life. An I will now step off of my soap box and bid you all ado and a wonderful grow.
GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 18, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> It's coco with all the trash from the Redwood forest mixed in


Works tits tho.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 18, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Well if it is a compost from the Mendocino or Humboldt county area then it is some good shit. When I was managing golf courses in Nor Cal, I used a lot of organics. I would buy tons of that areas redwood forest compost. It made the most wonderful compost teas, and I used the bulk from making the teas in a topdressing mix for my tee boxes. I ran a seven million dollar golf course using over 75% organics, it was great. But now as an ol' retired person, I grow a different kind of grass, , my own meds, and if I were growing organic I would for sure be getting some Redwood forest compost, it's made all over, don't know if they package it but I bet they do. Fuck Big Pharma and their we can fix you. Yeah right, keep you a prisoner of there system for life. An I will now step off of my soap box and bid you all ado and a wonderful grow.
> GR


I'm really impressed with Tupur royal gold.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 19, 2016)

Quick update,
Can probably water this evening but going to wait till tommorrow morning.
I will no longer be taking the ladies outdoors during the day, found a worm eating on one of the plants, tiny little brown bastard. 

Saw some damage on another plant but found no other worms. Couple of issues, Mag deficentcy seems to be corrected in the two Critical Kush's. Confined to the lower leaves and no further def noticed, will probably remove the damaged leaves. The Blue Cheese plants are all just green and healthy, except for that worm damage to BC2.
Overall feeling good about the grow. Here is a pic taken just as the lights were turned back on after inspections.


GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 22, 2016)

I posted this in MJ Plant Problems also.

1. Indoor vertical grow, 4x4 GGTL, 400W HPS, 

2. Watering Schedule, at present hand watering with nutes added, last feeding Wed. morning , 630 ppm pH 5.87.

3. Medium, Canna coco

4. Stage of growth, about 4 weeks from sprout.

I have two strains in the tent vegging at present, Critical Kush and Blue Cheese. The plants were fine at last check around 9 PM. This morning I was checking the plants and this is what I found on both CK's.
CK2





CK2





CK1





CK1





Plant distance from bare bulb is 8 inches for all plants and has been since they were transplanted, where put into the tent under this light on July 10'th. They were put outside from 9AM to 6PM until the 19th when I found a worm on CK2 and some worm damage on CK1, both minor and the worm became fish food. 







This was take yesterday, July 21st @ 12:30PM





I have seen no damage to the Blue Cheese but watching the closely.

Thank you, 

GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 22, 2016)

Have you checked closer with a scope for any kind of insects?


----------



## gr865 (Jul 22, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Have you checked closer with a scope for any kind of insects?


Yes, but I may be seeing it on one of the BC's, will check soon. I put the plants in a bath with a skylight, took them out of the tent, want to see if there is any regeneration.

Thye are both at the third node on #2 and third and fourth on #!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 22, 2016)

I would make positive there's no thrips


----------



## gr865 (Jul 22, 2016)

Not sure of the insect, but it bores in to the new shoot or node and takes the shoot out. Got three plants damaged, Both CK and one BC, CK's are the worst.
GF is picking up some AZAmax. Organic and should work. If any one has other ideas please!.
   
GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 22, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Not sure of the insect, but it bores in to the new shoot or node and takes the shoot out. Got three plants damaged, Both CK and one BC, CK's are the worst.
> GF is picking up some AZAmax. Organic and should work. If any one has other ideas please!.
> View attachment 3738743 View attachment 3738745 View attachment 3738746
> GR


Whoa, that's a new one to me- I'd try the neem oil/Azamax route first, to see if I could asphyxiate them. Might require systemic pesticides, you want to be real careful which of those you use on a plant meant for human consumption.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Whoa, that's a new one to me- I'd try the neem oil/Azamax route first, to see if I could asphyxiate them. Might require systemic pesticides, you want to be real careful which of those you use on a plant meant for human consumption.


I will not use anything non organic, it's for my consumption, so I want to doubly cautious.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 22, 2016)

gr865 said:


> I will not use anything non organic, it's for my consumption, so I want to doubly cautious.


If you have a small crop, you might just kill them manually, pinch them out one by one.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If you have a small crop, you might just kill them manually, pinch them out one by one.


HELL YOU HAVE TO BE ABLE TO FIND THE LITTLE BASTARDS FIRST!


----------



## gr865 (Jul 23, 2016)

Ok, so after a good spray and a soil drench along with my regular watering and feeding last night I let them rest in the tub overnight. Found one more worm on a fan leaf, killed his ass but not before he go another shoot. Cock sucker!

This morning I began setting up the Blumats.
Ran the feed line and installed the lines leading to the Blumats. I had them loaded and soaking in water overnight. Then I installed the carrots in the coco and watered them in good with 650ppm nutes 5.85 pH did not give them enough to flush them just enough for settle the coco around the carrots. Setting up the carrots was not that hard and calibrating them was a lot easier than I expected. I only put three gallons in the rez in case I have a run away. Don't expect it though. Did every thing by the book. I think my lay out is going to work great. Hopefully no more hand watering for this ol' man.
   

I like the cleanliness of the tent, only wish I have the ability to use a larger room, it is sure hard to move around in there. Oh well, good to stretch the ol' bones.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 23, 2016)

When should I begin tying them to the screens and also begin defo.

GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 23, 2016)

Glad you figured out the cause, now to identify and destroy 

I wonder if you could fill the hole with a little water or alcohol and watch with a magnifying glass for the bastard to come out?


----------



## gr865 (Jul 26, 2016)

OHD, Have not seen anymore of the little beggars, got the last one on Sunday morning. I am still concerned with those two bore holes in the mainstem, but I have seen no signs of damage related to the xylem which would be wilting above the damaged area. Continue to watch for any future signs of damage. Did not want to try the alcohol thing, not sure if it would cause any damage to the plant.

Just been dialing in the Blumats, had a small leak in the rez at one of the bulkhead fittings, just had to tighten it a bit. Today I filled the rez to about the 6 gallon mark, and checking the rez prior to adding 4 gallons, I checked the pH and ppm, pH was 5.92, was 5.84 when it went into the rez on Saturday, so not to bad. The ppm went into the rez on Sat. at 705 ppm would prefer 600 to 650 but did not think that would be too bad, well I am seeing some leaf hooking so today the 4 gallons went in at 559 ppm and 5.78 pH, which balanced out to 645 ppm and 5.87 pH.

I am going to add a fill bucket that recirculates the main rez. I am going to use a 5 gallon bucket with an approx. 4 gallon per minute pumping rate @ 6.5 ft. This will sit under the 10 gallon rez with a fill line going in and a return line set were I want my rez level to be. Have not put it on paper yet but have it worked out in my head, bad idea I know I should write it down, first bowl of Exodus Cheese that all that planning is out the window.  I will also add air stones with a small aquarium air pump for additional O2 in the rez. Wish I had a smaller water pump but not sure I can get that can give me around 1 gallon per minute and still lift the water the 42" to the rez from the 5 gallon bucket.
Well lights are off in the tent for the next 6 hours so I have some work to do in there and will use my little 10 CFL as the light source.
Later y'all
GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 1, 2016)

Update!
Day 39 since sprout.

Put them on the screens this week, have the Blumats "dialed-in" sort of, had one runaway two days after getting them going. Caught it before it got out of the containment tray. They have been tied up some, have done minor defo, have been tucking the fans behind the screens, still get some light so still acting as the solar panels they are.
BC1
 
BC2

BC3

CK1

CK2
 
I did not cut but a few fans but you can see where I tucked the fans to the back of the screen, will cut them when the shoots new fans get a bit bigger.

View from the top


GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 2, 2016)

What do I do next to improve this grow? 
Unsure what to do next.

GR


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 4, 2016)

gr865 said:


> What do I do next to improve this grow?
> Unsure what to do next.
> 
> GR


I would advocate taking the photon blocker off your bulb!


----------



## gr865 (Aug 4, 2016)

I am sorry, not sure what you mean by photon blocker? Please explain.

If you mean the screen around the bulb, then that is doable, but do you think it is blocking that much lite. It is a burn saver for sure, LOL, experience here.
GR


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 4, 2016)

gr865 said:


> I am sorry, not sure what you mean by photon blocker? Please explain.
> 
> If you mean the screen around the bulb, then that is doable, but do you think it is blocking that much lite. It is a burn saver for sure, LOL, experience here.
> GR


Yes.... your heating a metal object.. that fan will keep you in the safe zone....


----------



## gr865 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks, you are so right about heating the wire, did not think of that! I am unsure of the temps in the tent now. The remote sensor gives me a reading of 84 degrees at about the pot level, but my reg thermo in there about 8 inches above the remote is at 78. Going to add a second reg thermo at the same level at the the remote. Have had that remote for yrs, it could be out of wak!
GR


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Thanks, you are so right about heating the wire, did not think of that! I am unsure of the temps in the tent now. The remote sensor gives me a reading of 84 degrees at about the pot level, but my reg thermo in there about 8 inches above the remote is at 78. Going to add a second reg thermo at the same level at the the remote. Have had that remote for yrs, it could be out of wak!
> GR


Cover your thermometer so it's shaded from the direct light of your bulb. This will give you an air temperature unaffected by radiant heat from the lamp.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 5, 2016)

There should be two treaded #10 I think threads on the upper part of the mogul.. thread in two I bolts two hang it with.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Cover your thermometer so it's shaded from the direct light of your bulb. This will give you an air temperature unaffected by radiant heat from the lamp.


I sits behind the foliage at about 16 inches from the floor of the tent, so that puts the reg. thomometer at 24 inches from the floor, and it is not covered. I took your advice the first time we talked about this. It is a very good idea.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ok, got tired of the difference so I put a 2nd standard thermometer in the tent, hung all three side by side and checked the difference 39 min. later.
The two standard ones both recorded 78 degrees while the remote digital read 83. That is what I have been seeing with different meters, the digital is always 5 degrees higher than the standard. I will be removing the digital from the tent.

Ok, I think I am ready to go 12/12, have been lowering light hours over the past few days and am now at 14 on 10 off. Did decent defo yesterday, the Blumats seem to be working good so I am good to go. Thinking of going with a 3/6 maybe 3/8 micro/bloom want to still keep my ppm's at around 600.
I want to do a little more binding prior to switch, I think I am open to much in the centers of the plant so want to bind some of the branches toward the center. The tallest are the CK's @ 24" and the shortest of the BC's is 22" Any thoughts?
CK1

BC2

BC3

CK2

BC1
 

Do y'all think it is time for me to flip?

Have heard of this but I am seeing it now, where the Blumats are dripping I am getting a lot of surface roots. Don't think it is a problem just go to watch and make sure they don't climb up to the drip hose and plug it.

GR


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 9, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok, got tired of the difference so I put a 2nd standard thermometer in the tent, hung all three side by side and checked the difference 39 min. later.
> The two standard ones both recorded 78 degrees while the remote digital read 83. That is what I have been seeing with different meters, the digital is always 5 degrees higher than the standard. I will be removing the digital from the tent.
> 
> Ok, I think I am ready to go 12/12, have been lowering light hours over the past few days and am now at 14 on 10 off. Did decent defo yesterday, the Blumats seem to be working good so I am good to go. Thinking of going with a 3/6 maybe 3/8 micro/bloom want to still keep my ppm's at around 600.
> ...


Yeah, they continue to grow up your little holders all through flower... only other problem is you may get some algae on them when they are above surface if there is no light cover. <---your roots


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok, got tired of the difference so I put a 2nd standard thermometer in the tent, hung all three side by side and checked the difference 39 min. later.
> The two standard ones both recorded 78 degrees while the remote digital read 83. That is what I have been seeing with different meters, the digital is always 5 degrees higher than the standard. I will be removing the digital from the tent.
> 
> Ok, I think I am ready to go 12/12, have been lowering light hours over the past few days and am now at 14 on 10 off. Did decent defo yesterday, the Blumats seem to be working good so I am good to go. Thinking of going with a 3/6 maybe 3/8 micro/bloom want to still keep my ppm's at around 600.
> ...


Pretty!


----------



## gr865 (Aug 11, 2016)

Started 12/12 at 9 PM last night, lights on at 9 PM off at 9 AM, temp are fine now that i got rid of that remote guage and going with two standard themo's. 80 degrees with the lights on and 67'ish with the lights off. I will be turning the AC up during the dark period to around 74 degrees until day 20 of flower then drop the temps again. Should be able to hold temps around 77 during lights off.
They are looking good, will try and get some pics this evening when I return from the city. Headed there to get the parts for my second rez that will house the pump to move material to the upper rez and maintain constant level in that rez, also an air pump to heavily aerate the mixture. I will be adding water/nutes to the lower rez. Still have a minor problem with bio slim on the bottom of the upper rez, hoping that pumping from the lower rez to the upper will help eliminate that. Going to talk to my bestie Hydro guy when I go to his store today, about any product to help control the slim. 
I have a question on adding Mycorrhiza to the plants, I have some GH Subculture M and thinking of not putting it into the rez but the next time I remove the plants for work that I drench them with the Subculture, Do you think that is a good idea? With the drench i will be able to check the Blumats to make sure they shut off when the coco is saturated. I will just use pH'ed water with light nutes, half rate and the additives (Cannazym, SM 90, and drip clean). Any thoughts on this?
Later y'all

GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 12, 2016)

Did some minor work on the ladies today.
Actually the goal for today was to set up the second rez, what a bumfuck that was. First I cugt the drain hole to big the the bottom of the tote, I had another old one that I kept fishing supplies in so I got it, well being old it was brittle and cracked when I tried installing the fittings. So I went to the hardware store and the only one they had was 14 gallon, which was ok, and I got it all set up, but being larger than the original rez, my stand pipe is too short so I need to get some extension next time I go to the city. Well I did get every thing up and running, 7 gallon secondary rez with pump that is set to come on every hour for 30 minutes then wait an hour then come on again. I also have a air pump with two air stones in the lower rez. I am going to cut the drain from the upper rez shorter to where it is not under water, every 20 seconds or so it burps. Enough noise that I will be able to hear it at night. LOL
Ladies are doing fine, thought I was getting a little leaf tip curl, will check it again tomorrow. There has been no big swing in ppm's or pH. I removed the water/nutes from the upper rez then when I added it back I added three gallons new with it. Then when I filled the lower rez, that was 5 gallons, then I ran the pump for a bit, checked the pH and ppm. The two tanks have a ppm of 545 and the pH is 5.92. I like it!
I had the irrigation off for so long that I had to adjust the Blumats some but all is good now.
They are just happy!
     
This is the roots growing up toward the drips. I am amazed at the bulk of the root mass, you can feel it, the top of the pots are very firm. Cool Beans!


GR


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 12, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## gr865 (Aug 16, 2016)

Day 7 of 12/12

These are the ladies taken yesterday 8/15.



BC1 26", CK2 30" , CK1 26", BC2 22", BC3 24", Left to right!

Should I block them up so they are all the same heights? I have the ability to do that!
They are stretching which started at day 5 of 12/12. I am afraid that the shorter plants will not get the light they need. Any thoughts guys?

GR


----------



## verticalgrow (Aug 16, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Day 7 of 12/12
> 
> These are the ladies taken yesterday 8/15.
> 
> ...


g'day GR,
Are u gunna run with 1 or 2 bulbs?
i would block them up if using 1 bare bulb.
Nice design 
VG


----------



## gr865 (Aug 16, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day GR,
> Are u gunna run with 1 or 2 bulbs?
> i would block them up if using 1 bare bulb.
> Nice design
> VG


Running one bulb, thanks for the advice.
And thanks for the compliment, I owe it to you guys here. Lots of reading and lots of good ideas spread around.
Another question for y'all, how heavy should I defollate at day 20 of flower?
GR


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Running one bulb, thanks for the advice.
> And thanks for the compliment, I owe it to you guys here. Lots of reading and lots of good ideas spread around.
> Another question for y'all, how heavy should I defollate at day 20 of flower?
> GR


Looking good!

I get rid of larf at day 20, leaves stay on.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 16, 2016)

Ok I had a holy shit moment today.
My timer is set to turn the lights on at 9 PM and off at 9 AM. About 8 this morning I checked the tent, added 2 gallons of water/nutes and tucked some leaves. At around 11 AM I wanted to add a couple of frozen water bottles to the rez and when I opened the tent the light was still on. I checked the timer and it said 5:15 AM, I figured I had turned it when move the blanket I use to cover the entire front of the tent. So I reset the timer and then this afternoon at about 5;30 I went to add a couple more frozen water bottles and while I was there I checked the timer. It had not moved since I reset it this morning. DEAD fucking timer! I have a backup digital timer that I have had for a bit but is a pain in the ass to set. I got it out set it up and I think I am running again. Will check it this evening to make sure I set it right and that it is working.


----------



## cindysid (Aug 16, 2016)

I never trust timers. I always try to check around "lights on" and off to make sure all is well. I use the cheapo $12 timers, but luckily I'm around most of the time. You've got me thinking about trying a vertical grow in one of my tents. Hubby is going to throw a fit if I tell him I'm going to reconfigure things again! lol I wonder how it would work out in a 5 x 5 tent? Can't wait to see how yours turns out!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

cindysid said:


> I never trust timers. I always try to check around "lights on" and off to make sure all is well. I use the cheapo $12 timers, but luckily I'm around most of the time. You've got me thinking about trying a vertical grow in one of my tents. Hubby is going to throw a fit if I tell him I'm going to reconfigure things again! lol I wonder how it would work out in a 5 x 5 tent? Can't wait to see how yours turns out!


All equipment needs to be checked on regularly, just cuz shit happens. 

I think vertical would kick ass in there, given the proper light source. What would you use?


----------



## cindysid (Aug 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> All equipment needs to be checked on regularly, just cuz shit happens.
> 
> I think vertical would kick ass in there, given the proper light source. What would you use?


I would probably be using what I have right now which is 1000w hps, bare bulb of course. I'm going to have to do a lot of studying before I attempt it.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2016)

cindysid said:


> I would probably be using what I have right now which is 1000w hps, bare bulb of course. I'm going to have to do a lot of studying before I attempt it.


Your trellis needs to be 30" from the lamp. The lamp will light what's adjacent to it much better than what's above or below, due to the shape of the filament, so don't try to grow too tall. If considering a lamp change, 2x 600W HPS is a good option.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Your trellis needs to be 30" from the lamp. The lamp will light what's adjacent to it much better than what's above or below, due to the shape of the filament, so don't try to grow too tall. If considering a lamp change, 2x 600W HPS is a good option.


When you say the trellis needs to be 30" from the lamp is that because she wants to use a 1000W HPS?
I am just curious because you have me wondering if my light is too close. I used the back of hand method

GR


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok I had a holy shit moment today.
> My timer is set to turn the lights on at 9 PM and off at 9 AM. About 8 this morning I checked the tent, added 2 gallons of water/nutes and tucked some leaves. At around 11 AM I wanted to add a couple of frozen water bottles to the rez and when I opened the tent the light was still on. I checked the timer and it said 5:15 AM, I figured I had turned it when move the blanket I use to cover the entire front of the tent. So I reset the timer and then this afternoon at about 5;30 I went to add a couple more frozen water bottles and while I was there I checked the timer. It had not moved since I reset it this morning. DEAD fucking timer! I have a backup digital timer that I have had for a bit but is a pain in the ass to set. I got it out set it up and I think I am running again. Will check it this evening to make sure I set it right and that it is working.



hey GR, i've run this for about 3 years now. each pole can handle up to 40A of inrush current. tough as nails. 

http://www.intermatic.com/en/products/timeswitches/mechanicalswitches/24hour/t100series/t101


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2016)

gr865 said:


> When you say the trellis needs to be 30" from the lamp is that because she wants to use a 1000W HPS?
> I am just curious because you have me wondering if my light is too close. I used the back of hand method
> 
> GR


The trellis should be that far away but the buds can grow closer, just keep an eye on them.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> hey GR, i've run this for about 3 years now. each pole can handle up to 40A of inrush current. tough as nails.
> 
> http://www.intermatic.com/en/products/timeswitches/mechanicalswitches/24hour/t100series/t101


I have one of those in use here. Works great, but isn't programmable and has no external trigger cord. Trading features for robust operation, that's the basic choice.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 17, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day GR,
> Are u gunna run with 1 or 2 bulbs?
> i would block them up if using 1 bare bulb.
> Nice design
> VG



Yeah, I figured blocking was the way to go and I love being able to play around in my shop. Had just the right wire for the job.
Got two at 6", and one each at 8" & 10"
 

 



rkymtnman said:


> hey GR, i've run this for about 3 years now. each pole can handle up to 40A of inrush current. tough as nails.
> 
> http://www.intermatic.com/en/products/timeswitches/mechanicalswitches/24hour/t100series/t101


Hey Rocky, 
I do like that, ran the exact same thing for my fertigation system when I was in the golf biz. It was in a pump house always humid as hell and had three 3500 gallon holding tanks and a 1000 gallon mix tank. Very corrosive environment and that thing was still working when I retire and had been for almost 10 years prior to that,
But this is what I have on hand, just never used it because it is a pain in the ass to program. Oh well, today I forced my self to learn how to use it. Think I got it right, but will be checking and double checking for the next week or so.

 
I had wanted to use this for my transfer pump to the primary rez but I had to switch out the one that was there because it was very inconvenient, kept getting hit by the blanket I have over the front of my tent and pushing the pegs in to keep it running all the time. So here I am and all is good again. Pics of the plants maybe tomorrow. That will be 8 days since flip.

GR


----------



## verticalgrow (Aug 17, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Yeah, I figured blocking was the way to go and I love being able to play around in my shop. Had just the right wire for the job.
> Got two at 6", and one each at 8" & 10"
> 
> GR


g'day GR,
Right on, nice wide support so plants wont fall off them cages.
Handy shop you have there, is it a hardware store?
VG


----------



## gr865 (Aug 17, 2016)

No I build with different types of wire, build traps and other items.
And yes that was my very first concern so I built them about and inch smaller than the trays, should work well.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ok took the pics while adding the stands to the tent today.
Looks like it's going to work gr8, had not realized that BC 1 had grown that much overnight.
I am going to have to adjust my chain length as I am getting to the end of my lengths. Might have to cut it.
Here are the ladies at day 8 of 12/12.  

GR


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2016)

"for those about to rock, we salute you" . gonna kill it with that GR. good luck buddy.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ok you experienced people, during stretch I know to keep the HPS where the base of the lamp is just below the tops of the plants. But when they have finished stretch, say at day 20 to 25 where should I place the lamp. I know you lower it but how far below the tops of the plant. I am only running one lamp so need to make the best of it.

Thanks

GR


----------



## verticalgrow (Aug 17, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok you experienced people, during stretch I know to keep the HPS where the base of the lamp is just below the tops of the plants. But when they have finished stretch, say at day 20 to 25 where should I place the lamp. I know you lower it but how far below the tops of the plant. I am only running one lamp so need to make the best of it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> GR


600w HPS 2ft from the top & 2ft from the bottom
VG


----------



## gr865 (Aug 17, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> 600w HPS 2ft from the top & 2ft from the bottom
> VG


I am running a 400W but I was thinking about 30 inches from the base of the plant. I have a cheapo light meter that my hydro store guy gave me will check it with that. I know there is a dead zone above and below the light.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 20, 2016)

Day 11 of 12/12

A little Saturday morning update, just cut a couple of fans that I had tucked thru the screen last week, and tucked a few more back behind the screen. Also moved and tied some branches to give more light exposure. 


BC3










I am now a very big fan of low dosage feeding with the Blumats, been running 500 to 600 ppm, trying to keep it around the 550 mark. No burned tips, good steady growth, no overly deep green leaves but do have some purple stems, not too worried about that. Making sure I test the rez before I make up a batch to I try and balance the feed to keep it around 550 ppm. pH has not been a problem to date with this grow, I am trying to keep my pH around 6.0 as that seems to be the right number.
The adjustments I made to the heights of the plants with the wire stands is working fine, I am keeping the bulb where the bottom is level with the tops of the plants. I may have to drop it some to reduce stretch or do some bending, CK2 is about 40" so damn near the top of that screen. Ever other plant has been adjusted with the stands to equal that same height as CK2.
Left to right:
BC1 34" + 6" stand
CK2 40" no stand
CK1 30" + 6" stand
BC2 30" + 10" stand
BC3 32" + 8" stand

They are drinking about 2 gallons a day, that's a constant drip from the Blumats with the lights on. Slows down to almost a stop just before the lights come back on, so I think the Blumats are working great.

GR


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 20, 2016)

Wow really looking good man. Awesome job!


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice haircut, keep kicking that ass.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's time for another question. My Critical Kush #2 is about two inches from the top of the screen, so that makes it 44" to 46 " tall. I am only at day 13 of flower. They are all still stretching. I want to keep the light just above the other 4 plants to get them to continue to stretch. *My question is should I drop the light to just above the other 4 plants?* I am thinking if I do this it will slow the stretch of CK2 while allowing the other four plant to continue to stretch.
What are everyone thoughts on this. I had thought that either do this or do some LST or supercropping, though I have remember reading you should not supercrop a vert grow.

GR

Looking at the pic, which was taken on Saturday, the base is about 12" to the screen and the screen is 40" tall. As I said this was Sat, and now the plant is to the top of the screen. If you look at the post from 8/20 the group picture it is the one second from the left.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 22, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Nice haircut, keep kicking that ass.


Thanks, looked at your grow but not a lot of info there, how did it turn out?
GR


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 22, 2016)

gr865 said:


> It's time for another question. My Critical Kush #2 is about two inches from the top of the screen, so that makes it 44" to 46 " tall. I am only at day 13 of flower. They are all still stretching. I want to keep the light just above the other 4 plants to get them to continue to stretch. *My question is should I drop the light to just above the other 4 plants?* I am thinking if I do this it will slow the stretch of CK2 while allowing the other four plant to continue to stretch.
> What are everyone thoughts on this. I had thought that either do this or do some LST or supercropping, though I have remember reading you should not supercrop a vert grow.
> 
> GR
> ...


gr, not a vert grower for sure but if those are 4 ft tall, you need to stack 2 hps/lec/mh vertically. put 2 in a cool tube if you have to. 

blast those bitches and you'll have fat buds from top to bottom, no popcorn at all. 

you still heading this way? i'm gonna be in denver 17/18 sept for sure.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> gr, not a vert grower for sure but if those are 4 ft tall, you need to stack 2 hps/lec/mh vertically. put 2 in a cool tube if you have to.
> 
> blast those bitches and you'll have fat buds from top to bottom, no popcorn at all.
> 
> you still heading this way? i'm gonna be in denver 17/18 sept for sure.


Wish I could do a stack, but not this grow.
I should get there the 17th, not sure what time I will send you my # and you can contact me with your number and we can try and set something up. We will be in Lakewood, somewhere just southwest of Denver, do not know the area. If we can't get together in Denver we will be in CO till close to the end of the month, we can touch base somewhere.
Look forward to getting together, it should be a hoot!
GR


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm in Colorado too...


----------



## gr865 (Aug 23, 2016)

Ok, hit a little bump in the road, as I stated in my last post the CK2 was really stretching.
So I thought about lowering the light to the tops of the other 4 plants, this pic was taken on 8/20 and has since grown another 5+ inches. 


I made the decision to bend the top, so I pulled the main stem to the left and about 14 or so inches from the top and fastened it to the wire,


I then pull the top to the right and fastened it, then the top to the left again and fastened.
It looked great but then I noticed that at the first bend it did it's own super cropping,


I guess I will get and answer to a question I had early on in the grow, why don't you super crop your main branches? So now I will find out how it reacts to a cropping, at least it did not snap, it was really to stiff to make that bend, but I am a stubborn ol' coot and had to try it. 
After I did this I adjust the nute solution, the ppm was a little higher than I want, it was 665 and the pH was 6.1. So I took a two gallons of that same solution that I had made up on Friday night and added one gallon of RO. It made a 3 gallon solution that was 350 ppm and 5.68 pH and when I added one gallon of that to my rez I ended up with 586 ppm and 5.89 pH. I can live with that.

Back to the super cropping, has anyone tried it by at each new shoot off the main stem, letting them get some length then super crop about an inch from the stem then tie it at a 90 degree angle to the main stem. I love super cropping and did a lot of it when I was running Hempy buckets along with LST. I guess we shall see, and I guess there is no choice than to wait and see how it progresses.

Tomorrow is day 14 of 12/12.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm in Colorado too...


what part of CO are in located. Hell I would like to see your op also.
GR


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2016)

gr865 said:


> what part of CO are in located. Hell I would like to see your op also.
> GR


El Norte


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Aug 23, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Thanks, looked at your grow but not a lot of info there, how did it turn out?
> GR


No complaints, my favorite phenotype that has a berry candy aroma was just about done when we got four days of high temps in the low 90s and it basically stopped functioning and fell over so she got chopped. There was one phenotype that just refused to mature, the pistils didn't develop color after at least four or five weeks into flower. She was culled and I wonder what would have happened if I just let her run and test the smoke but oh well! Picked up some rabbit shit from a local gardener today and plan on running an amended, water mostly if not water only mix. That should help with the aroma and flavor of the final product. In hindsight the one thing that I would have changed is flushing the medium out occasionally to prevent a build up of salts, they were getting 1/4 strength feedings of dyna-gro 9-3-6 from start to finish with very little runoff, It's kind of funny because there are so many people who give others shit for flushing their soil/medium on the forum but I hear about professionals in the industry doing a pre-harvest flush..

Don't worry about that bend just make sure the stem above it is securely fastened, don't be moving it around so that tissue heals.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 23, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> No complaints, my favorite phenotype that has a berry candy aroma was just about done when we got four days of high temps in the low 90s and it basically stopped functioning and fell over so she got chopped. There was one phenotype that just refused to mature, the pistils didn't develop color after at least four or five weeks into flower. She was culled and I wonder what would have happened if I just let her run and test the smoke but oh well! Picked up some rabbit shit from a local gardener today and plan on running an amended, water mostly if not water only mix. That should help with the aroma and flavor of the final product. In hindsight the one thing that I would have changed is flushing the medium out occasionally to prevent a build up of salts, they were getting 1/4 strength feedings of dyna-gro 9-3-6 from start to finish with very little runoff, It's kind of funny because there are so many people who give others shit for flushing their soil/medium on the forum but I hear about professionals in the industry doing a pre-harvest flush..


My bottle of Flora Kleen recommends the same for soil or soilless media a pre harvest flush. I am starting to toy with a flush before flipping to flower myself to see how it goes.

ETA: I am doing this for the removal of excess salts because we have hard water here and I run my tap without issue. This is not a flush in the sense of end of the grow for removing nutrients etc. I am more concerned with the excess salt buildup which starts to show up in the fabric pots on the outsides.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Aug 23, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My bottle of Flora Kleen recommends the same for soil or soilless media a pre harvest flush. I am starting to toy with a flush before flipping to flower myself to see how it goes.


Huh, wasn't aware that they made a product specifically for removing salts. You should do a side by side with the same strain and see if it makes any difference between that and water.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 23, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Huh, wasn't aware that they made a product specifically for removing salts. You should do a side by side with the same strain and see if it makes any difference between that and water.


Not a bad idea. I'm in coco now but still gonna use it. My auto will be getting in the next day or so. This round of veg still has a bit of time but I can flush one plant with water prior to flip and the rest with the Flora Kleen and we can see what happens.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 24, 2016)

Day 15 of 12/12

Cleanup time, removed some of the fans that I had previously tucked and tucked more behind the screen.
    

Tight quarters, but they love it.


Close up of unintentional super cropping.


Group pic day 15 of 12/12


This looks like too much N but none of the others are showing any signs of N toxicity. Rez ppm is 565, pH 5.96, rez temp one day averages, lights off 68 to 71 degrees, lights on 75 to 79, I use frozen gallon water jugs, one in the primary rez and one in the reserve rez. Not only am I seeing the claw but there is some minor tip burn. This started about three days ago.


This lady is the remaining backup for the vert grow, Critical Kush. She had been in a solo cup since she was not one of the 5 selected to go into the tent. Sort of neglected her and did not plant her into this container until about 23 days ago and man did she take off. I have had to keep her pinned down due to the fact I have a Hwy Patrol for a back door neighbor. We have a 40' right of way between our privacy fences. I really can't let her go all the way, just way to paranoid, I live in Texas it's not cannabis friendly at all. Wish I had someone to give it too! She is starting to bud out and I am running out to room to tie her down so sometime in the next week or so she will be headed to the compost bin.


Later,

GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 25, 2016)

Well BC1 does not look any better today. Below is the spreed sheet I keep with every new mix I make. As you can see I check the rez prior to making any mix, then I adjusted the new mix to get the desired Rez after readings.

Today's numbers
Mix
630 ppm, 5.79 pH
Rez Prior
515 ppm, 5.91 pH
Rez After
536 ppm, 5.88 pH

Using GH Micro, GH Bloom, Epsom, Cannazym, SM 90 and Drip Clean.

I am very stumped over this and can think of no action to take. Can I flush with very low nutes/gal and pH'ed to 5.8, then get back to the rez after numbers. Someone said I needed to increase my ppm's that my numbers are really low. Well, all I can do is watch and pay close attention to see if there is any change in growth. What a fucking time for this shit to come about.

GR


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2016)

hated coco.

what i learned was to flush coco with very low nute solution, never plain water.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 27, 2016)

Just don't get it I guess, the plants just don't look happy, or maybe seeing them wrong. They will be 3 weeks into flower on Tuesday, planned on doing some minor defo tomorrow as that is what I have read that needs to be done to vertical grows. It is recommended that you remove larf and large fans that are blocking bud sites. I have been tucking leaves behind the screen and only removing them when the bud site has leaves large enough to support the site.

The BC1 still looks like shit, and it just looks to me as if the other two BC's are looking like they are getting thin leaves, all three it is occurring at the upper 8" or so.

Am going to pull the out of the tent tomorrow and check them out good. Have found no pest on the plant, I did find a centipede on the floor of the tent yesterday, but they do not damage or feed on plant material, figure he just squeezed thru one of the tied ports in the tent. So I am at a loss, or guess I am just stumped.

Maybe try switching nutes, I do have a couple of sample bottles of GH cocotek or maybe get some Canna nutes. 
 


Well I will get some pics to post before I make any moves.

GR


----------



## verticalgrow (Aug 27, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Just don't get it I guess, the plants just don't look happy, or maybe seeing them wrong. They will be 3 weeks into flower on Tuesday, planned on doing some minor defo tomorrow as that is what I have read that needs to be done to vertical grows. It is recommended that you remove larf and large fans that are blocking bud sites. I have been tucking leaves behind the screen and only removing them when the bud site has leaves large enough to support the site.
> 
> The BC1 still looks like shit, and it just looks to me as if the other two BC's are looking like they are getting thin leaves, all three it is occurring at the upper 8" or so.
> 
> ...


g'day GR,
are u using calmag?


----------



## gr865 (Aug 27, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day GR,
> are u using calmag?


Yes, the 11 gallon mix I made yesterday had the recommended rate of 5ml/gal.
The are in the dark now, tomorrow I will pull the from the tent and give them a close inspection again.

Stumped,
GR


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 28, 2016)

I like coir at a ph of 5.5. You may be onto something switching to a coir specific nute.


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd get rid of the additives for now. Keep rocking the Epsom for your Cal/mag but ditch the rest. If I ever start to see issues I always just revert back to the basics untill shit clears up, KISS. 

Your numbers are pretty low. My clones on day 1 in my system are getting 550ppm, by week 5 when I flip to flower they are at 1100ppm.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 29, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> I'd get rid of the additives for now. Keep rocking the Epsom for your Cal/mag but ditch the rest. If I ever start to see issues I always just revert back to the basics untill shit clears up, KISS.
> 
> Your numbers are pretty low. My clones on day 1 in my system are getting 550ppm, by week 5 when I flip to flower they are at 1100ppm.


The addiitives are safety related, cannazm, SM90 and drip clean, I do not add and other shit to my mix.

Switching to coco specific may not be a bad idea. Thanks

GR


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 29, 2016)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=10283


----------



## TigerSquad (Aug 29, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Am wondering about this my cabinet is only 30" deep, so effectively I only have 24 inchs between the screens, So that would put my lamp at only 12" from each screen, is that enough room, I would really have to tie them bitches back. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> gr


Wouldn't scrog be better with only 30" of vertical space and an led. Im very new to this very grow. I'm imagining something to the effect of a tomato vine growing up a lattice fence?


----------



## TigerSquad (Aug 29, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok, seeds ordered, Big Buddha Blue Cheese and Barneys Farm Critical Kusk, so now I am preparing the cabinet and getting ready for my first vertical grow.
> Have changed the trellis design due to a conflict of space,
> 
> and am in the process of cleaning the cabinet, getting it ready for accept the plants. Cleaning the Mylar sides, washing and repainting the bottom, thinking going with white rubberized paint.
> ...




I fell like space maybe bigger than 30". That picture is a weird perspective. Is that the 4 inch fan. I'm having trouble gauging how big those screen stands are.


----------



## TigerSquad (Aug 29, 2016)

Growdict said:


> i made a 3.5ft lazy susan for my grow tent. cant imagine getting to everything without it.


I have a grow box I built and originally I only wanted to do 1 plant and allow it to really grow (24×33×47) so I planned to stand it up on end and I ended up with 6 plants and a cfl board ($$ issues) so I la yes it down horizontally but I'm having issues with cracking the foam board. I frammed thexbith a lay-out of 10" on center ( I figured this would it strengthen and keep it from folding and shifting and to keep it square. But the pots and buckets are getting heavy and moving them is really messing stuff up. 
Luckily I have a spare swivel base from a computer stand. It has a sealed bearing in it. Its baisicly two 8" square metal plates pressed together over a deals bearing system (6") that's the inside diameter of the nearrimg race.
I was actually going to use it to build a turntable to mount my tv on the accordion style tv mount I built. Soni could spin it veritically so I could store it in my closet it when not in use but still keep it mounted to the wall. But I think I'll use to for my plants, so I stop teating the floor golf my grow space to pices .


----------



## TigerSquad (Aug 29, 2016)

Growdict said:


> i made a 3.5ft lazy susan for my grow tent. cant imagine getting to everything without it.


Also try using a microwave and rare the bottom out and add a plug to the existing wires you will have had to cut to remove the turn tabe. Also add an inline off/on switch so you can stor and go went you want or need or just leave it running for even lighting over the plants


----------



## gr865 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey TTR,
Read further in my thread, I have dumped the cabinet and move into a 4x4' tent.
That's a lot of good info you have there.
Thanks,
GR


----------



## cindysid (Aug 29, 2016)

TomThe"Ripper" said:


> Also try using a microwave and rare the bottom out and add a plug to the existing wires you will have had to cut to remove the turn tabe. Also add an inline off/on switch so you can stor and go went you want or need or just leave it running for even lighting over the plants


Wow! Sounds like a great idea and my microwave is looking ratty anyway. I may repurpose the turntable for my 4 x 4 tent. I like the idea of leaving it on. Seems like it would be better than a light mover!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2016)

cindysid said:


> Wow! Sounds like a great idea and my microwave is looking ratty anyway. I may repurpose the turntable for my 4 x 4 tent. I like the idea of leaving it on. Seems like it would be better than a light mover!


You could be the only one in town with rotisserie Cheese...


----------



## gr865 (Aug 29, 2016)

So, I am going with N toxicity, removed 8 gallons from the 11 +/- gallons in the rez. Did remix and now we have 322 ppm and 5.82 pH. Going to run with this for a bit and see what we get. Can't keep doing the same ol' shit and expect it to get any better.

Thanks to all for their help and suggestions.
GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 30, 2016)

So today, three weeks into 12/12, I flushed with a 310 ppm and 5.85 pH solution at 2 gallons per pot. Let it drain, did check one pot for ppm and pH, got 1100 ppm and a 4.85 ph. I then place the plants back into the tent, filled the rez's with 310 ppm and 5.88 pH, flushed out the 8mm line and rehooked the Blumats to the rez.

I am just not sure what else to do, I plan on a weekly flush and keep my rez numbers in the 300 range and 5.8 to 6.0 pH.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2016)

gr865 said:


> I am just not sure what else to do,



that was me a few years ago when i tried coco. 

i had this saved in my archives. maybe it will help?

Here's a good old post from this forum:

Coco colloids may store huge amount of cations, but the main thing to understand when managing feeding/ph management is that they are uptaked at very different speeds, and uptake speed determined the best balance between how much cations of each element are stored.

B and Ca cations are uptaked very slow, while Mg and most micros are uptaked at medium speed and K are absorbed very fast. Couple that with the requeriments of each element and you get the best balance of cations stored in the coco, wich is aprox 60-65% Ca, 25-30% Mg, 5% K and about 1% of micros.

Ph affect the speed of uptake of the different elements. Still being more than required of some element stored in the coco, an inadecuate ph may lead to a deff of that element because at the uptake speed at a given ph, it may be too little coco colloids occupied by that element cations to provide enough uptake.

So feeding profile must be well matched with ph used. There are many possible ways of achieving sucessfully grows in coco by varying nute profile and ph used.

On the ph most used when growing in coco, 5.3-6.3 (adviced by most coco nutes manufacturers) hydroponically (thats very different with organic nutes, as then more than ph what affect nutes avalaibility is the descomposition rate of them by benefical microorganisms), aprox over 5.8 there is faster uptake of Mg than of Ca, leading to a Ca accumulating in the media, and below 5.8, more Ca uptake than of Mg. If the feeding profile dont compensate this, finally the cations balance in the coco is compromised and there is a lock out. Its commonly called "excess salt in the medium" or "salts build up", but is more correct calling it an unbalancing, because is one element wich accumulates for other element wich become not enough present.

K uptake is rarely affected due is very fast absortion, and often K deff only shows when there had been a previous deff solved by adding salts to fix it, resulting in almost no free coco colloids avalaible to K cations being bonded. Typical of having a Mg deff because thare has been an accumulation of Ca for a disminution of Mg and instead of treating it lowering ph to increase uptake of Ca and restore the cations balance, its fixed by adding Epsom salts, wich increase Mg avalaible at the cost of reducing K avalaibility. Finally both are reduced if ph continues high and the nute profile (Ca/Mg/K percentage ratio) remains unchanged.

This is due Ca is a very strong bivalent cation, while Mg is bivalent too but with weaker electric charge (affinity for negativelly charged coco colloids) and K and Na are one valent cations wich are easily displaced by the two previous.

Resuming: keeping Mg and Ca balanced in the coco, both by nute profile and ph management is the key to grow in coco with the best results.

Peace,
knna


----------



## gr865 (Aug 31, 2016)

Have unlimited, well I have 10 - 23 gallon black molasses tubs that holds rain water. Put 17 + gallons in a 20 gallon tank, added 0.4 ml Drip Clean/gal and pH'ed to 5.85, starting first flush.
1 gallon per plant, let sit for a bit, then another gallon, let sit, then another gallon, then just divide the remaining liquid between the 5 plants. Will collect runoff after each gallon and do measurements.

Have 15 gallons of RO water, add 0.4 ml Drip Clean/gal and pH'ed to 5.8. Then follow the same routine for flush. 

At that point I would hope to be rid of any bad shit causing my problem. I will move them into the tent but not hook up to the rez. 
I plan on going into the city tomorrow and go by my Hydro shop and pick up some Canna nutes. Upon returning I will mix up a batch of Canna nutes do a two gallon per plant flush and start using the rez with the new nutes. Thinking since their not growth much they should be ok for a day till I can get the new rez ready.

I will look up the best rates to use on the forum or should I just go with the recommended rates?

I know I will be blessed with a wonderful crop at some point.

GR


----------



## verticalgrow (Aug 31, 2016)

gr865 said:


> I will look up the best rates to use on the forum or should I just go with the recommended rates?
> 
> I know I will be blessed with a wonderful crop at some point.
> 
> GR


g'day GR,
Try recommended rates to establish a base line.
Do you prefer cana over H & G coco nutes?
VG


----------



## gr865 (Aug 31, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day GR,
> Try recommended rates to establish a base line.
> Do you prefer cana over H & G coco nutes?
> VG


I have never tried either, I am just going with what I have read about given nutes.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 31, 2016)

Should my last flush be with Cal/Mag?
This is my last one, 5+ gallons overall per 2 gallon pot. Each run at 5.8 +/- and the ppm of both the rain water and RO is under 40 with drip clean added.
Going to post numbers when I finish this bitch.


----------



## verticalgrow (Aug 31, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Should my last flush be with Cal/Mag?


Yep, give it half to 3/4 strength cal/mag.
VG


----------



## gr865 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok finished, 
5 flushes, 1 gallon each flush, waited about 1 Margarita then checked the readings.
Rain water - 5.55 pH adjusted to 5.88 and with drip clean 49 ppm. Made 17 gallons
1st run
pH ppm 
BC1 6.3 307 
BC2 5.62 775 .
BC3 5.85 598 
CK1 5.68 556 
CK2 5.62 690
2nd run
pH ppm 
BC1 6.51 169 
BC2 6.31 296 
BC3 6.35 235 
CK1 6.27 241 
CK2 6.08 300
3rd run
pH ppm 
BC1 6.63 119 
BC2 6.6 194 
BC3 6.53 150 
CK1 6.52 175 
CK2 6.35 184

RO water, pH 6.48, ppm 7. Adjusted to 5.81 
1st run 
pH ppm 
BC1 6.49 93 
BC2 6.49 149
BC3 6.44 115 
CK1 6.4 136 
CK2 6.33 134 

RO water, pH 6.48, ppm 7. Adjusted to 5.88 with 3 ml Cal/Mag per gallon 
2nd run 
pH ppm 
BC1 6.44 165 
BC2 6.46 222
BC3 6.41 173 
CK1 6.4 217 
CK2 6.3 208

Not really sure what this shows but the ppm's got lower but increased with the addition of Cal/Mag at the last run. The pH, has me baffled, not sure what that means, it seemed to increase after the first run then stay fairly constant after that, even though the water was pH each time to around 5.8 to 5.9.
I quit after the 2nd Margarita so now that I am done, it's shot's time.
Got a few pics will post tomorrow.
GR


----------



## gr865 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ok, so I went to the Hydro store to get some Canna A&B.

Talking to my Hydro guy at the store yesterday and filled him in on what I have been doing, ppm's and pH. We talked about the Blumats and I showed him a few pics of the plants, BC1 in picticulary. When I got to the pic of BC1, I said and this is the bitch that is causing my grief. He began to laugh and said that he knew exactly what the problem is. He told me that before he opened the store that he had ran Blumats with coco and the same thing happened to him. Said he, like I, was trying to control the amount of water/nutes to the plants, and that he let them get to dry which sort of shut down the plant (lockout) and they were not able to access the available nutes from the low amount of water in the coco. It was good that I had done a heavy flush with the proper pH and nute range and that my nutes were fine and that I did not need to change them, told him that I had been around 550 ppm but had lowered it to 300 ppm while trying to correct the problem and he said that's fine but as they start to recover that I should start raising that number to between 4 and 500, then around week 7 increase that to close to 600 ppm if they are feeding heavy at that point. He suggested that since there is no runoff that I flush weekly to every 10 days, mainly to make sure they have the right moisture and to flush any excess nute buildup. Said at the rates I am running I should not have any buildup but did not hurt to flush. He assured me it will be ok, lol, felt like a kids in grade school being talked to by a teacher just assuring me.
So, we move on from here, got my first good night sleep last night in over a week. He had never ran a vertical grow but was damn interested in what I was doing, said I was probably sat back by a couple of weeks, I can live with that.

GR

ps, It is hard to find a store owner that will give a shit load of good info and pass up a $100 sale. He knew that I had purchased from him the gallon of Micro and Bloom last spring and said I should not change the nutes but use them up and then we will talk changing them.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 2, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok, so I went to the Hydro store to get some Canna A&B.
> 
> Talking to my Hydro guy at the store yesterday and filled him in on what I have been doing, ppm's and pH. We talked about the Blumats and I showed him a few pics of the plants, BC1 in picticulary. When I got to the pic of BC1, I said and this is the bitch that is causing my grief. He began to laugh and said that he knew exactly what the problem is. He told me that before he opened the store that he had ran Blumats with coco and the same thing happened to him. Said he, like I, was trying to control the amount of water/nutes to the plants, and that he let them get to dry which sort of shut down the plant (lockout) and they were not able to access the available nutes from the low amount of water in the coco. It was good that I had done a heavy flush with the proper pH and nute range and that my nutes were fine and that I did not need to change them, told him that I had been around 550 ppm but had lowered it to 300 ppm while trying to correct the problem and he said that's fine but as they start to recover that I should start raising that number to between 4 and 500, then around week 7 increase that to close to 600 ppm if they are feeding heavy at that point. He suggested that since there is no runoff that I flush weekly to every 10 days, mainly to make sure they have the right moisture and to flush any excess nute buildup. Said at the rates I am running I should not have any buildup but did not hurt to flush. He assured me it will be ok, lol, felt like a kids in grade school being talked to by a teacher just assuring me.
> So, we move on from here, got my first good night sleep last night in over a week. He had never ran a vertical grow but was damn interested in what I was doing, said I was probably sat back by a couple of weeks, I can live with that.
> ...


What kind of time is there between the drips after you flushed? I actually dialed my blumats in by doing a count between drips until i found that 10-12 seconds between drip when wet would leave a few extra drops or a small puddle in the catch every couple days. I was using promix which desires to go from wet to damp, close to but not quite coco's need for moisture. 

I hated dialing those fuckers in, though, because you have to watch them for a few minutes to make sure they continue dropping at the same pace. Hopefully your buddy was right!


----------



## gr865 (Sep 2, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> What kind of time is there between the drips after you flushed? I actually dialed my blumats in by doing a count between drips until i found that 10-12 seconds between drip when wet would leave a few extra drops or a small puddle in the catch every couple days. I was using promix which desires to go from wet to damp, close to but not quite coco's need for moisture.
> 
> I hated dialing those fuckers in, though, because you have to watch them for a few minutes to make sure they continue dropping at the same pace. Hopefully your buddy was right!


SR,
I did that last night and was getting about 8 seconds between drips, and as you say will just adjust as needed. No liquid in the drip trays this morning, but will watch the over the next couple of days, but definitely will not let them dry again.
Well I hope he is right also, going through my notes I did make a note on day 11 that I needed to jack up BC1 because it was very lite compared to the other plants. I did increase it but I don't guess I > it enough.

Thanks for your comments bud, 

GR


----------



## gr865 (Sep 6, 2016)

The plants overall look like shit, BC2 is not responding and a couple others are beginning to claw.
Had planned on making the change in nutes to Canna and today flushed with a 750 ppm mix. While starting the mix for the rez the ppm pin died, so waiting on new pin from Extech, warranty.
The numbers from the flush looked good, all around 500 ppm and 5.76 pH.
Just don't have a fking clue what is up, should have responded by now.
Just a few pics from the 2nd, note the other plant starting to show the claw. And I know it's not a root problem, the last pic is of the side of the fabric bag, roots shooting out all over the place.    

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

gr865 said:


> The plants overall look like shit, BC2 is not responding and a couple others are beginning to claw.
> Had planned on making the change in nutes to Canna and today flushed with a 750 ppm mix. While starting the mix for the rez the ppm pin died, so waiting on new pin from Extech, warranty.
> The numbers from the flush looked good, all around 500 ppm and 5.76 pH.
> Just don't have a fking clue what is up, should have responded by now.
> ...


"Hungry"


----------



## gr865 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nutes at 835 or so now.6.01 pH


----------



## cindysid (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry to hear you're having so many problems, gr8! I am considering the blu mats but I'm not sure how easy it would be to regulate the moisture. I grow in super soil. I need to find some sort of automated watering system that will work for a soil grow.


----------



## gr865 (Sep 7, 2016)

cindysid said:


> Sorry to hear you're having so many problems, gr8! I am considering the blu mats but I'm not sure how easy it would be to regulate the moisture. I grow in super soil. I need to find some sort of automated watering system that will work for a soil grow.



Although I have not used them in soil, I think they would work great. They were designed for patio plants and those are usually in soil. Just my thoughts.
GR


----------



## rob333 (Sep 7, 2016)

when running vert should the fan be at the bottom of the light inline on top to blow heat straight up into the inline sounds like a silly question just i have a spare 600hps and a spare 1.2x2meter tent was gunna maybe run a vert in there


----------



## gr865 (Sep 8, 2016)

rob333 said:


> when running vert should the fan be at the bottom of the light inline on top to blow heat straight up into the inline sounds like a silly question just i have a spare 600hps and a spare 1.2x2meter tent was gunna maybe run a vert in there


Yes fan blowing straight up towards the filter/scrubber and exhaust. How many plants, I am running 5 in a 4x4 foot tent and the foot print of the circle is just over 3'. There is a post by a fellow named Marlo on another site, The W.O.W. Thread. I don't think RIU will allow me to give the site. There is great info here, lots of informed people here. 
If I had a place outside my tent to put my rez, I would put 8 in the tent with a 600 or I bet you could do a 1000. Check out stacking or light movers.
Hope this helped, 

GR


----------



## gr865 (Sep 8, 2016)

Day 30 of 12/12
Ok, made the switch last night, GH Micro/Bloom to Canna nutes, since at 4th week added Liquid KoolBloom, Canna.zym, SM90, Epsom and Drip Clean. 650 ppm and 5.81 pH
Checked the rez this morning, 635 ppm and 6.05 pH, adjust it to 5.87. Had some runoff in one of my trays, remove it and checked the numbers, not bad at all, 497 ppm and 5.91 pH.
Much better numbers than what has been showing.
Before adding mix to the rezI this evening will check the numbers again. Have 6+ gallons from last nights mix, I will adjust as need prior to adding to the rez.

The claw is still prominent but the buds are building and doing ok, not great, just ok. Will get some pics soon. Figure the damage has been done and all I can do is just ride out the rest of the grow. Still unsure of the cause, N toxicity, heat from the lamps, or just my fuckup.
Have yet to find any info on Blumats/Canna coco/Canna nute and the ppm's to use in the rez. Found post saying 400 ppm in the rez, tried that and ended up with this problem. Going to stick with this new rate, see how it performs so will have some idea for the next grow.

I will be using one strain on this next vert grow, any suggestions for a 5 plant grow, in a 4x4x7.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Sep 8, 2016)

Day 30

   

Should I be doing some tucking or fan leaf removal?

GR


----------



## rob333 (Sep 8, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Yes fan blowing straight up towards the filter/scrubber and exhaust. How many plants, I am running 5 in a 4x4 foot tent and the foot print of the circle is just over 3'. There is a post by a fellow named Marlo on another site, The W.O.W. Thread. I don't think RIU will allow me to give the site. There is great info here, lots of informed people here.
> If I had a place outside my tent to put my rez, I would put 8 in the tent with a 600 or I bet you could do a 1000. Check out stacking or light movers.
> Hope this helped,
> 
> GR


thanks man you are a champ ill just post the pic up so u no what i am on about i was just gunna run 4 in each corner of the tent or even or even 10- 5 on one side 5 on the other light and fan in the middle ill set it up and post some pics see if we can tweak it


----------



## verticalgrow (Sep 8, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Day 30
> 
> View attachment 3776142 View attachment 3776144 View attachment 3776145 View attachment 3776146
> 
> ...


only remove the leaves that are touching other leaves unless u have enough
airflow & theres no moisture building up then leave them & just remove the dead ones
VG


----------



## gr865 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks VG,

As you can see by the pics they are fairly thick. In another site that an ol' boy, I mean man, he stripped about 6 plants, the yield totally sucked. I made a mental note of that.
GR


----------



## chaltinez (Sep 10, 2016)

Subscribed! Looks like you're doing well!


----------



## gr865 (Sep 10, 2016)

Day 31 12/12

Pic's taken this morning, did some tucking, minor fan removal and chopped the top off of BC1. Also some rez work, added a gallon on new mix, before 662 ppm and 5.96 pH, after 657 and 5.79 pH.
Going to change bottom rez from a 7 gallon to a 13 gallon, want to be able to go out of town for about 4 to 5 days.

As I said I chopped the top off BC1, did not see her recovering at all, maybe the lower half will do better. Checked plants and the pistils are all burned looking very little new pistils activity.
This is thebitch that I just cut the top off, hoping the lower will do better
    


Later,

GR


----------



## gr865 (Sep 12, 2016)

New lower rez, 13.2 gallons, upper rez, 10 gallons, total nutrient solution used between the two rez's is 20 gallons

Using RO water and Canna coco nutes, I added Cal/mag low rate. Per gallon:

2 ppm - starting ppm of RO water
5.05 - Starting pH of RO water

3.5 ml Cal/Mag
6.5 ml Canna coco A
7.0 ml Canna coco B
7.5 ml Liquid KoolBloom, this one week only.
8 ml Cannazym
1.5 ml SM90
0.4 ml Drip Clean

Total rez - 20 gallon, includes low and upper rez.

PPM - 684
pH - 5.9 adjusted to 5.82

Finely got a response from Canna after I had made my solution. They said to add enough tap water to the RO to get 120 ppm, then build on that. With my next mix on Wed I will begin using that number and method for my future mixes. One question I have is if I start with that number (120 ppm) do a adjust my overall mix to include the starting number or use it in my final calculation. ex. if my target number in 650 would my nute solution be 650 + 120 = 870 nutes and starting water or 650 - 120 = 530 ppm of nutes. Thinking it would be the latter. 

GR

I want to get this dialed in before my next grow, going to finish this one even though I am not expecting much of anything from it.


----------



## gr865 (Sep 12, 2016)

Fucking stoned hippy!


----------



## gr865 (Sep 22, 2016)

Day 44 of 12/12

Ok, got everything cleaned up, fan leaves tucked, and plucked a few dead or dying ones.
Well, found out how deep the water gets in my tent and it's not as bad as expected. Had only one over flow the trays they sit in.

Over all appearance is not that good, buds are thickening but they missed a lot of growth during the couple of weeks that we had the problems with "The Claw"!

Going to get something out of this harvest, just not sure what. Breeder's says 50 to 60 days on the Critical Kush and 8 to 10 weeks on the Blue Cheese, but I may add a week or so to each strain, and that will depend on the trichs, going for mostly cloudy, very few amber.

Here are a few pics,
         

GR


----------



## gr865 (Sep 26, 2016)

Day 48 12 / 12

Things are going along and the bugs are getting fatter, which is a good thing.
Good one bud get too close to the light got some burn. I will not be removing the plants from the tent until I return from my next trip. Leaving on Thursday and returning next Wednesday. The Blumats are workng good at present so don't want to mess with them. Got about 6 sec between drips at the end of the light cycle and about 10 sec between drips at the start of the light cycle.
I have been maintaining the reservoir around 875 PPM & pH of 5. 87, pH has been creeping up or down not major. I have been using the Canna nute regime, with the only addition being koolbloom dry at 1 gram per gallon, started last Thursday and will run for the next 10 days or so.
Overall appearance of the plant still sucks but they are building buds so that is a good thing. Going to remove the dead/damaged leaves and some fans that are blocking light.
    

GR

Question, RH is around 67 to 73% is that OK?


----------



## verticalgrow (Sep 26, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Day 48 12 / 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


g'day GR,
40% - 60% RH is were its at.
VG


----------



## gr865 (Sep 26, 2016)

No way I can achieve that.
High 60's low 70's is about it.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 5, 2016)

Day 57 12/12
Looks like 7 to 14 days, strain dependent.

Just returned from a 6 day trip and the plants did well, no run aways, no buds in the lamp, only thing was my lower rez ran out of liquid but the upper rez still had two to three more days in it. I think I found the answer to my drifting pH, I removed the air stones from the upper rez and the pH dropped only about 1.5 points, starting pH last Thursday was 6.1 and upon return it was 5.94. Last trip the pH started at 6.2 and went to 5.4 in the 6 days I was gone. No more air stones.

Plants are doing ok considering all the shit I put them through. It looks like I will be harvesting in a week or two. Trichs are mostly clear, only funky on the BC1 that went bonkers on me during the grow, it has clear trichs on the lower part of the plant while the upper looks extremely weird.
 

Just cruising now till harvest.
        

GR


----------



## gr865 (Oct 5, 2016)

"only funky on the BC1 that went bonkers on me during the grow, it has clear trichs on the lower part of the plant while the upper looks extremely weird."


If you pull up a close up of this shot, you will see it is only stacked foxtails, I think it is real cool, but don't want to go thru the shit I been thru that past few weeks, LOL.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Oct 12, 2016)

Day 63 12/12

Harvested Blue Cheese 1, the mutant!

I cut the upper third of the plant a couple of weeks ago and it went into the compost pile.

What a plant, the upper 2/3rds that was effected by whatever the fuck happened, and the lower third was effected but not all that much compared to the upper.

The middle of the plant was damn easy to trim, the lower a little more work involved.
BC#1
Full 2/3 rds of the plant, don't it make your heart hurt a bit seeing the poor baby.
 

The middle third of the plant, the mutant as it has been termed.
  

The lower third of the plant, this portion of the plant was not as effected and the upper portion, and this part of the plant was established when the top of the plant began it's problem. It is like the new growth was effected at the third week of 12/12 and the lower portion (older growth) was hardly effected.
  


The Root ball, I do not think that the roots were the problem I was only able to wash off about a cup of coco from this root mass.
 

After trim wet weight, 300 g's. Not sure what the will equate to in dry weight, I have read you get about 20 t0 30% dry weight to wet weight. Don't really make no difference, it is what it is. Just hope as a mutant plant it gives me mutant high like good ol' Sgt. Stedanko, I want a little lizard in me,






GR


----------



## gr865 (Oct 18, 2016)

Day 70 of 12/12 Harvest day!

I harvested BC1 last week, my mutant plant, it went into a jar today, 30 g's, and I don't think it's going to be that good either.

So today I harvested the other four ladies, BC2 & 3 and CK1 & 2. Did more trimming than I normally do for the 1st hang, also hung them as full plant instead of stems or nuggets. First time doing that also.
BC2 before and after
  Wanted to show the back of the screen on BC2 
BC3 before and after
  
Took a break and smoked a bowl of Headband, forgot to take a before pic of CK1 so here is after
 
CK2 before and after
   
Group shot in the tent to dry!
 

GR


----------



## gr865 (Oct 20, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Day 63 12/12
> After trim wet weight, 300 g's. Not sure what the will equate to in dry weight, I have read you get about 20 t0 30% dry weight to wet weight. Don't really make no difference, it is what it is. Just hope as a mutant plant it gives me mutant high like good ol' Sgt. Stedanko, I want a little lizard in me,
> 
> 
> ...


Ok smoke report of BC1, to the compost pile it goes, maybe into the oil making stash. It was, best way to describe it, YUKKKKY!

GR

Does anyone know who Sgt. Stedanko was?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 20, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok smoke report of BC1, to the compost pile it goes, maybe into the oil making stash. It was, best way to describe it, YUKKKKY!
> 
> GR
> 
> Does anyone know who Sgt. Stedanko was?


Sorry about the smoke report. 

I had to look him up.


----------



## verticalgrow (Oct 20, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Ok smoke report of BC1, to the compost pile it goes, maybe into the oil making stash. It was, best way to describe it, YUKKKKY!
> 
> GR
> 
> Does anyone know who Sgt. Stedanko was?


sgt Stedanko was Dank.
He was the only bloke who could tell the difference between high grade &
low grade washing powder.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 23, 2016)

Weight report 9.75 zips, in jars and curing.

Not as bad as I thought but not as good as I expected.

Will do better next grow!

GR


----------



## verticalgrow (Oct 23, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Weight report 9.75 zips, in jars and curing.
> 
> Not as bad as I thought but not as good as I expected.
> 
> ...


g'day GR,
are u gunna use a 600W HPS?
VG


----------



## gr865 (Oct 23, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day GR,
> are u gunna use a 600W HPS?
> VG


I am going to go with the 400W HPS again, this is only a 4x4, so should be ok. Before I go 600W I may try to stack 400's.
I am try to make the decision on vegging, weither to veg horz. or vert.. I know this grow I will be cutting most back growth off. Still going to tuck leaves as I think that worked great. Also, the lolly popping, not sure how to handle that.
GR


----------



## gr865 (Oct 24, 2016)

Just a quick pic of the finished work. Ready to start again. I put BC1 in the compost pile so final weight of the other four ladies is 8.15 zips.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 24, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Just a quick pic of the finished work. Ready to start again. I put BC1 in the compost pile so final weight of the other four ladies is 8.15 zips.
> 
> View attachment 3812963


Wasn't even worth making butter out of it, huh? That's bad...


----------



## gr865 (Oct 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wasn't even worth making butter out of it, huh? That's bad...


It wasn't even worth giving to your worst enemy! LOL

GR

Now this AM I did my first test of the Critical Kush, it's good, still a little green tasting, but curing will bring out the fragrance and taste.


----------



## Frajola (Oct 24, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Just a quick pic of the finished work. Ready to start again. I put BC1 in the compost pile so final weight of the other four ladies is 8.15 zips.
> 
> View attachment 3812963


Bad stuff? what went wrong?


----------



## gr865 (Oct 24, 2016)

Frajola said:


> Bad stuff? what went wrong?


Start reading at post 180, all there. It was all caused by me and my lack of knowledge on using Blumats, how they react and how it can add to salt build up. No flavor, funky looking, very little high and not one bit of fragrance.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 31, 2016)

Well the sun has set on this grow, time for the smoke report and close this journal.

The better of the two strains was the Critical Kush, two plants, final weight 3.85 zips. High is a good but short lived, maybe a good hour till you notice your not high anymore. I give it a 7.5 to 8.

The three Blue Cheese, one made the compost pile, the other two weight total is 4.25 zips. High is mild and also short lived. I give it a 7!

Not sure what I will grow my next grow, I hopefully learned from my mistakes and this grow will be better. Going to need 6 total plants this grow.

Current seed selection. All fems unless noted.
5 Critical Kush, Barneys Farm, First run, did not go that well.
1 LSD Barneys Farm 
1 Neville's Haze, Mr. Nice Seeds
5 Black Widow reg, Mr. Nice Seeds, was not happy with the growth pattern of these seeds.
4 NHS (Northern Lights 5/Haze x Skunk #1), Mr Nice Seeds
4 White Widow, Pyramid seeds
1 Northern Lights, Pyramid Seeds
1 Citrus Super Haze, Seedsman Seeds
1 Dr Seedsman, Seedsman Seeds
2 White Widow, Seedsman Seeds
24 +/- (female) Stick 6 OG Kush x (male) Lavender/AK, friend grower from NorCal, no info on this strain, regular seeds.

GR

Well that's it for this grow, thanks for all the comments and critics, you guys are a big resource!

Peace out!


----------

